# Cube 2013



## Themeankitty (3. Mai 2012)

Welche Neuigkeiten von Cube wird es im Jahre 2013 geben ?

Ich hab gehört, daß das Cube Fritzz grundlegend überarbeitet wird(Stereo und Sting wahrscheinlich auch, da diese ja alle nun seit 4 Jahren praktisch Unverändert am Markt sind) 

Welche Neuigkeit wisst ihr ?


----------



## Sentilo (3. Mai 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Fritzz ... Stereo ... Sting ...


 
... werden allesamt 29er. Und die AMS kriegen Elektro-Antrieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (3. Mai 2012)

Einfach die Eurobike abwarten


----------



## Themeankitty (3. Mai 2012)

Eurobike is ja klar, aber vorher schon  Informationen zu haben is besser


----------



## Cortina (3. Mai 2012)

AMS geht jetzt bis 150mm also wird es wahrscheinlich ein neues Stereo/Fritzz mit 160 oder mehr mm geben 

Hoffentlich aus recycelten Joghurtbechern


----------



## sepalot (3. Mai 2012)

das Fritzz hat jetzt auch schon 160mm ... was nur komisch ist, dass bei CUBE das AMS150 das offizielle Enduro-Bike fürs Team ist  (das Fritzz wurde aber auch nie als Enduro geführt, sondern eher als Allmountain+ da keine offizielle Bikeparkfreigabe )


----------



## Team Slow Duck (4. Mai 2012)

Gestern auf der Autobahn sind zwei Cube-Kleintransporter an mir vorbeigedüst - wer weiß, was die drin hatten. Vielleicht geheime Prototypen.


----------



## osbow (4. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe das die Enduro-Serie (CUBE Action-Team) weiter ausgebaut wird und die neuen AM-/Enduro-Bikes etwas harmonischere/coolere Fabkombis bekommen. Die aktuellen AMS des Action-Teams finde ich schon sehr cool.


----------



## Themeankitty (4. Mai 2012)

Team Slow Duck schrieb:


> Gestern auf der Autobahn sind zwei Cube-Kleintransporter an mir vorbeigedüst - wer weiß, was die drin hatten. Vielleicht geheime Prototypen.




Die kamen von Gardasee zurück


----------



## Cortina (4. Mai 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Team Slow Duck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gestern auf der Autobahn sind zwei Cube-Kleintransporter an mir vorbeigedüst - wer weiß, was die drin hatten. Vielleicht geheime Prototypen.
> ...



Nix Prototyp, da waren die ganzen Pfandflaschen drin die wir am Cube Stand leerges**** haben


----------



## [email protected] (4. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nix Prototyp, da waren die ganzen Pfandflaschen drin die wir am Cube Stand leerges**** haben



Klar, die müssen auch mit zurück genommen werden. Die werden nach China verschifft und dort zu HPC und GTC "umgeformt"....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Slow Duck (4. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Nix Prototyp, da waren die ganzen Pfandflaschen drin die wir am Cube Stand leerges**** haben


Hicks 

Es war konkret auf der A 6 zwischen Crailsheim und Schwäbisch Hall Fahrtrichtung nach Westen.


----------



## Minddiver (9. Mai 2012)

Mich interessiert das auch, ein Cube Händler empfahl mir, da keine 22" Rahmen mehr verfügbar sind, nächstes Jahr mir ein 29er zu kaufen . Der Trend geht auch in Deutschland dort hin.


----------



## Cubedriver66 (11. Mai 2012)

Minddiver schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das auch, ein Cube Händler empfahl mir, da keine 22" Rahmen mehr verfügbar sind, nächstes Jahr mir ein 29er zu kaufen . Der Trend geht auch in Deutschland dort hin.


 

Warte noch zwei Jahre länger, dann geht der Trend zu 650B-Rädern. Die großen Hersteller werden es schon über die Bravos zu steuern wissen.


----------



## bikerfrooody (11. Mai 2012)

ja ich freu mich schon auf die neun cube modelle
vorallem auf den neuen fritzz rahmen und vielleicht nen neuen dh *_*


----------



## Cortina (11. Mai 2012)

Da freu Dich mal nicht zu früh, ich glaube das Fritzz und Stereo wird es 2013 nicht mehr geben 

Freuen wir uns auf was Neues


----------



## Team Slow Duck (11. Mai 2012)

Cortina schrieb:


> Da freu Dich mal nicht zu früh, ich glaube das Fritzz und *Stereo *wird es 2013 nicht mehr geben



Jawoll, da gibts dann das Cube Multichannel-Surround  mit horizontaler  Hinterbaufederung für knackige Drifts um engere Kurven.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (12. Mai 2012)

Ihr redet von Cube 2013, dabei ist die Rahmenproduktion für das Two 15 in Fernost noch nichtemal angelaufen, wie mir die Tage ein Cube Händler mitteilte. 
Übrigens; den Vorbestellern wurde die Enduro-Maschine bereits für März 2012 versprochen.


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Mai 2012)

Two15 bin ich am Wochende beim einem Händler schon gefahren


----------



## bikerfrooody (15. Mai 2012)

ja ich hab es mir auch mal 2 tage geholt und hab es in albstadt getestet is ein hammer tail  aber mir dan doch zu teuer 
aber vielleicht kommt ja ne günstigere version so wie beim des hanzz pro(ist auch ein gailes bike)
wie fadest du es (two15) ?


----------



## CelticTiger (15. Mai 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Two15 bin ich am Wochende beim einem Händler schon gefahren



Wo genau?


----------



## Themeankitty (15. Mai 2012)

Beim Bullheadhouse http://www.bullheadhouse.de/
Also im vergleich zum Hanzz ist es besser, wie ich finde, da man mit dem Two15 über alles fahren kann, und man praktisch keine Line suchen muss


----------



## CelticTiger (15. Mai 2012)

Celtic Tiger Junior hätte vermutlich noch bis heute auf sein Two 15 gewartet, wäre er nach einem halben Jahr Wartezeit nicht entnervt auf's Specialized Demo umgestiegen. Das war jedenfalls sofort lieferbar.
Ein Düsseldorfer Cube Händler teilte mir noch vor etwa zwei Wochen mit, daß die Rahmen für das Two 15 noch gar nicht produziert seien. Diese Aussage klingt vor dem Hintergrund glaubhaft, als bei Cube das alljährliche Theater um ewig lange Wartezeiten hinreichend bekannt ist.
Na ja, mit dem Demo hat er aber auch jede Menge Spaß, obwohl er ein eingefleischter Cube Fan ist.


----------



## shakerZ (17. Mai 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Diese Aussage klingt vor dem Hintergrund glaubhaft, als bei Cube das alljährliche Theater um ewig lange Wartezeiten hinreichend bekannt ist.



Genau! Mein Stereo wurd auch schon seit einem Monat immer weiter verschoben. Zuletzt gestern um 3 weitere Wochen...


----------



## prvt.dancer (23. Mai 2012)

beim two 15 waren glaub ich die bremsen dran schuld, hat formula nicht große schwierigkeiten mit der oval gehabt?


----------



## CelticTiger (23. Mai 2012)

prvt.dancer schrieb:


> beim two 15 waren glaub ich die bremsen dran schuld, hat formula nicht große schwierigkeiten mit der oval gehabt?



Es gab etwas Verzögerung bei der Auslieferun der RO, aber dieses Problem wurde durch Formula bereits im Februar behoben.


----------



## prvt.dancer (23. Mai 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Es gab etwas Verzögerung bei der Auslieferun der RO, aber dieses Problem wurde durch Formula bereits im Februar behoben.



denke ende februar wars so weit, von da an wars bei mhw lieferbar  Bekommst es schon wenn du willst, im schlimmsten fall aus england. Das ding is schon sehr interessant, mal schauen ob ich mir den großen bruder vom hanzz zulege. Is scho a top bike da kann des andere garnich so schlecht sein  
Ich würde bis 2013 warten, wenn n "update" rauskommt, dann ists bestimmt deutlich billiger, wie bei meinem hanzz etz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Mai 2012)

also ich warte auch auf jeden fall die auf eurobike und wenn da nixx dabei is dan bekommt man die bikes bei den händlern sowie so fast zum ek
zu der formula oval war ich nicht so begeistert ich find nach wievor die saint am besten auf dem two15


----------



## Themeankitty (28. Mai 2012)

Stereo wird das Fritzz ersetzen,also wird 160mm bekommen, und das Fritzz wird es erst wieder 2014 geben.


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Mai 2012)

ok woher weist du des? hört sich ja i-wie sinnlos an des neue enduro is ja ams 150 (sehr gailes bike)
ich denke es wird auf jeden fall noch was neues geben da bin ich mir sehr sicher ich glaub es wird weder noch geben lassen wir uns mal überraschen 
auf jedenf all kommt noch ne alternative zum two15


----------



## Themeankitty (28. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß die Infos von einem Cube Händler 
BTW ams 150 is kein Enduro sondern ein Allmountain Fully


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Mai 2012)

ok mhm ich hab andere infos bekommen aber eig können die menschen bzw händler sowie so noch nicht so viel sagen aber bald....


----------



## bikerfrooody (28. Mai 2012)

aber ams 150 find ich das top enduro besser als fritzz oder ein stereo und gail im bikepark ist es auch 
ach eig is es ja wurst es sind alle gaile bikes


----------



## giosala1 (3. Juni 2012)

Am Geiskopf waren letzte Woche die neuen Bikes unterwegs.


----------



## Scout-11 (3. Juni 2012)

ICh sags mal so, ob des AMS 150 ein AM oder Enduro Bike ist, liegt auch am fahrer. Denn man kann mit nem Stereo auch Downhill strecken heitzen.

Und ob es ein billigeres TWO15 geben wird, naja das halte ich für fragwürdig.
Weil so ziemlich alle Hersteller lassen es schon leise verlauten, dass nächstes Jahr die Räder teurer werden.


----------



## giosala1 (3. Juni 2012)

So ein TWO15 mit nicht goldenen Federelementen war im Bikepark in Schwarz und ein Enduro so ähnlich wie Hanzz aber mit Luftgabel und Prototypenlack. 
Mal schauen was so kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (3. Juni 2012)

Scout-11 schrieb:


> Weil so ziemlich alle Hersteller lassen es schon leise verlauten, dass nächstes Jahr die Räder teurer werden.



Das ist alle Mahle ehrlicher, als die erhöhten Kosten mit Mogelpackungen und Schrott-OEM-Teilen (Sunringle) zu kaschieren.


----------



## Scout-11 (3. Juni 2012)

giosala1 schrieb:


> ...und ein Enduro so ähnlich wie Hanzz aber mit Luftgabel und Prototypenlack.
> Mal schauen was so kommt.



Das teuerste Hanzz hat jetzt schon vorne ne Luftfedergabel


----------



## giosala1 (3. Juni 2012)

Ja des weiß i, aber das waren andere Bikes


----------



## Trail-Max (12. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es sollte noch ein All-Mountain Hardtail geben. 26Zoll, 120mm Gabel mit SLX und/oder XT Ausstatung. Könnte dann den Namen tragen:

LTD AM (All-Mountain)


----------



## bikerfrooody (15. Juni 2012)

ich bin mir relativ sicher das es ein neues fritzz und stereo raus kommt sting wird es denk ich mal nicht geben des hat sich nicht so wirklich gelohnt ständig der rahemen bruch und so wir werden sehn


----------



## Themeankitty (16. Juni 2012)

Cube AMS 29 jetzt in Carbon: http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/cube-ams-29--jetzt-auch-in-carbon/a11901.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (17. Juni 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das ist alle Mahle ehrlicher, als die erhöhten Kosten mit Mogelpackungen und Schrott-OEM-Teilen (Sunringle) zu kaschieren.



Stimmt.
Cube hat bis 2006 eigentlich nur "ehrliche" Teile ausgeliefert. Danach wurde immer mehr Billigramsch verbaut. 

Gruß


----------



## Asko (17. Juni 2012)

Ich denke niemand gefällt es wenn irgendwo am Rad mehr oder weniger versteckt "billig"teile verbaut sind. 
Aber das betrifft doch bei weiten nicht nur Cube sondern sehr viele Hersteller.

Wer sich ein Rad kauft ohne sich vorher zu Informieren wird es wohl meist nicht merken wenn irgendwo günstigere Teile verbaut sind.
Wer sich vorher Informiert weiß im normalfall auf was er sich einlässt und tauscht halt nachher die Teile die ihm nicht passen. 
Damit müssen wir halt leider leben, und so nen Serienrad ein bischen Individualität zu verpassen ist doch auch nicht das schlechteste


----------



## Cube99 (17. Juni 2012)

FÃ¼r 2013 wird es auf jeden Fall eine billige Version des two15 geben (so ca 3000â¬ ). Sollte dann aber auch noch ne vernÃ¼nftige Ausstattung haben, also nix domain sondern boxxer.


----------



## Maracuja10 (17. Juni 2012)

Was wird sich denn im nächsten Jahr bei den 29er Carbon Hardtails tun? Konnte da jemand in Willingen etwas erfahren?


----------



## zett78 (18. Juni 2012)

29er Racefully

http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrichten/cube-ams-29--jetzt-auch-in-carbon/a11901.html


----------



## na!To (25. Juni 2012)

- bisherige Sting, Stereo und Fritzz fallen weg, es gibt komplett neue "Dual-Trail Control" Rahmen
- ...650b Fully
- (fast) jedes 26er Hardtail bekommt einen 29" großen Bruder
- 29er jetzt auch zusätzlich in 15" Rahmenhöhe


... und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass die Cube AMS 29er Rahmen eine kack Geometrie haben, zu wuchtig aussehen, und viel zu wenig Schrittfreiheit bieten, bei gleicher Rahmenhöhe wie die (meiste) Konkurrenz. Die Designs lasse ich mal außen vor, die werden eh von Jahr zu Jahr schlimmer und überladener.


----------



## darkdog (25. Juni 2012)

So hier Bilder von zwei 2013 29er Räder auf den Cube Bike Days in Mayrhofen.



Bei Elite ist neu das am HR nun auch X12 drin ist.



Das AMS 100 soll 9,8kg haben


----------



## CelticTiger (25. Juni 2012)

Die Bonbonfarben passen zu den neuen Plastik-Bikes.


----------



## Maracuja10 (26. Juni 2012)

Sieht ja nicht ganz so bunt aus wie das diesjährige Modell 

Das abgebildete Elite ist aber das teurere Modell oder? Also das was so um die 5000 kostet.


----------



## zett78 (26. Juni 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Sieht ja nicht ganz so bunt aus wie das diesjÃ¤hrige Modell
> 
> Das abgebildete Elite ist aber das teurere Modell oder? Also das was so um die 5000â¬ kostet.



dÃ¼rfte so in die Richtung gehen!
hier das 2012er Modell:  http://www.ready2bike.de/product_in...ELITE-SUPER-HPC-29-SLT-Mountainbike-2012.html

das 2013er kÃ¶nnte meins werden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





GruÃ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (26. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich mag ich Cube ja....aaaaber diesen 29er Müll find ich sowas von potthässlich!!! (eigentlich sehen alle 29er schei$$e aus^^) 

Bin vor kurzem mal eins probegefahren, kann mich aber mit den riesen Rädern nicht anfreunden.


----------



## Maracuja10 (26. Juni 2012)

Mir persönlich gefällt das im Bild gezeigte 2013er Modell sehr gut. Dagegen finde ich das aktuelle Modell viel zu bunt.


----------



## zett78 (26. Juni 2012)

Hauptsache es kommt wirklich mit Shimano!


----------



## CelticTiger (26. Juni 2012)

Maracuja10 schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt das im Bild gezeigte 2013er Modell sehr gut. Dagegen finde ich das aktuelle Modell viel zu bunt.



Erinnert dennoch von der Farbgebung her an Kinderspielzeug aus Taiwan - nur eben hochwertiges Carbonspielzeug für große Kinder. Cube weiß eben, wie es tief in der Seele der Biker aussieht, die einige Tausender für ein Fahrrad hinlegen. 

Allerdings ist es ein Gerücht, daß Cube in seiner Desingabteilung eine Schaar von Psychoanalytikern beschäftigt.


----------



## Trail-Max (26. Juni 2012)

Ich denke, die Farbgebung ist Geschmackssache. Deshalb kaufen doch alle Cube bikes, weil es die in allen Formen und Farben gibt. 

Jeder kauft SEIN Cube.

Im übrigen sind 29er auch nicht meine Cubes, weil sie mir optisch nicht gefallen, und auch komplett gegen meine Einsatzzweck sind.

Wie schon erwähnt, ein 26er All-Mountain-Hardtail mit 120/130mm Coil-Gabel das wär nett. Mit vernünftiger SLX Ausstattung.


----------



## zett78 (29. Juni 2012)

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/06/26/cube-29er-2013-vorschau-der-neuen-bikes/


----------



## CelticTiger (29. Juni 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/06/26/cube-29er-2013-vorschau-der-neuen-bikes/




Eins muß man den neuen Cubes lassen, sie sind für ein Bike von der Stange unverwechselbar. (Nur weiß ich selbst noch nicht, ob mein Unterton dabei sarkastisch oder eher anerkennend klingt.)


----------



## cytrax (29. Juni 2012)

Der Rahmen sieht ja gut aus aber der Rest is Schrott^^ Durch die großen Laufräder sieht alle so winzig aus


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2012)

> Wir verwenden Federgabeln mit einem speziellen 51 mm Offset.



Das ist schön....Wenn du eine andere/neue Gabel anbauen willst, nimmst du gleich mal Nachteile in Kauf, weil das Offset und der Nachlauf nicht mehr passen. Oder man ist auf diese speziellen Cube-Gabeln angewiesen. Oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (20. Juli 2012)

Das 2013er Stereo wird definitiv 160mm haben !


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (20. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das ist schön....Wenn du eine andere/neue Gabel anbauen willst, nimmst du gleich mal Nachteile in Kauf, weil das Offset und der Nachlauf nicht mehr passen. Oder man ist auf diese speziellen Cube-Gabeln angewiesen. Oder wie?


Sicher, dass das spezielle Cube-Gabeln sind? Ich glaube kaum, dass die von Suntour, Rockshox und Fox diverse Modelle mit speziellen Offsets anfertigen lassen. Vermute eher, der Offset ist Standard bei 29er-Gabeln und Cube macht daraus wieder viel Marketing-blabla.


----------



## bikerfrooody (20. Juli 2012)

ja stereo wird richtig gail
vielleicht dan auch ein neues fritzz mit bikepark zulassung 170mm wäre gail
aber stereo wird schon echt top  ich werde es auf jeden fall mal probe fahren


----------



## Themeankitty (20. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe das es auch noch ein Super Enduro/Longteravel Enduro mit so 170mm-175mm geben wird !


----------



## bikerfrooody (20. Juli 2012)

ja des wäre voll gail so ein super enduro wenn es mal mehr sein darf ich fahr  fritzz und hanzz aber so ne zwischenlösung wäre mir am liebsten


----------



## buschhase (27. Juli 2012)

Kann es sein, dass auch wieder was in Richtung Flying Circus kommt? Sieht zumind. in dem Pumptrack-Video auffer Startseite so aus - oder ist das ein alter Rahmen?

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (4. August 2012)

Bei www.nano-bike-parts.de gibt´s die ersten 2013 Cube Modelle !!!


----------



## Asko (4. August 2012)

30-50â¬ PreiserhÃ¶hung bei den gÃ¼nstigen Modellen


----------



## Themeankitty (4. August 2012)

Ja, alle Hersteller werden dieses Jahr die Preise kräftig anziehen, da sie immer die Ausreden haben wegen Materialverteuerung, Wechselkurs Euro-Dollar, bla bla bla....


----------



## Themeankitty (5. August 2012)

Jetzt gibt es endlich News zu den 2013er Modellen: 

Die Neue Linie heiÃt nun nicht mehr Dual Trail Control sondern ETC (Efficient Trail Control)

Das Stereo wird in 27,5" geben mit 160mm Federweg und 29" mit 140mm Federweg.
Daneben wird es noch das Ã¼berarbeitete AMS 100 Super HPC 29 und das Elite Super HPC geben.
Stereo 27,5" Topversion wird Ã¼ber 8000â¬ kosten und unter 10kg wiegen !!!

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cube-2013-mountain-bikes-launched-at-alpe-dhuez-34831/

http://www.endurotribe.com/2012/08/...eo-en-275-pouces650b-et-29-pouces/#toparticle


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. August 2012)

160 mm Federweg in 27,5" und unter 10 kg - Respekt.
Aber die eh schon teuren Bikes von Cube werden noch teurer.

Und das 26"-Stereo wirds weiterhin geben, oder?
Endlich ist der Stereodämpfer dort, wo er hingehört: zwischen Sitz- und Unterrohr.


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2012)

*new Cube Stereo 2013*
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/cube-2013-mountain-bikes-launched-at-alpe-dhuez-34831/
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gallery/article/cube-2013-mountain-bikes-launched-at-alpe-dhuez-34831

*Stereo ETC* (Efficient Trail Control) range. The new Stereo range includes the HPC 160mm 650B and the HPC 140mm 29er.

The *Stereo SHPC* *650B* (160mm) will be made in three builds, the top of the line being the *SLT* model (XX and Race Face NEXT SL groupset with Reynolds carbon wheelset at £6,599) weighing in at less than 10kg, full build. Followed by the *SL* (XO groupset with DT Swiss AM 2.7 wheelset at £3,999) and the *Race* model (XT groupset with DT Swiss AM 2.7 wheelset at £2,999). 


*Stereo SHPC 29er*
As part of the new ETC range, the Stereo Super HPC 140 29ers (2.1kg including shock) will benefit from the same upgrades as the 650B frame and again the bikes will be offered in three models, the* SLT* (XX and Race Face NEXT SL groupset with Reynolds carbon wheelset at £6,299) followed by the *SL* (XT groupset and brakes, with DT Swiss AM 2.9 wheelset at £3,699) and the *Race *model (XT groupset, Magura brakes and SR Radium MA wheelset at £2,999)




*Stereo HPC 29er*



















http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/06/cube-stellt-neue-29er-vor-stereo-super-hpc/





*Cube AMS 100 Super HPC SL 29*





[ame="http://vimeo.com/46961314"]CUBE STEREO 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Landus (5. August 2012)

Gestern Fotografiert und ausgiebig begutachtet: AMS120 HPC 29er. Unter anderem mit Schmankerln wie z.B. einer Magura MT8 Bremse, X0 Carbon Kurbeln und den 2013er Fox CTD Federelementen Beide sehr farbenfroh, die Lackierung ist matt.









Wenn man in den Fichtelmountains wohnt sieht man öfters mal Cube Prototypen, oder neue Modelle Das AMS150 in 2013er Lackierung und Ausstattung wurde bereits vor einem Monat gesichtet, sieht ebenfalls sehr geil aus


----------



## Vincy (5. August 2012)

Ein wenig zu popig.  
Das AMS 150 gefällt mir aber. Wohl ein Cube Action Team Replica. 
Das Stereo 650b gefällt mir auch. Nur schade, dass es wohl nicht mit 26" kommt. 
2013 scheint wohl ein großer Carbon Trend zu werden. Fast alle Hersteller bringen neue Modelle in Carbon.


----------



## Themeankitty (5. August 2012)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das die Serienfarben sind, da manche Cube Mitarbeiter Sonderlackierungen haben


----------



## Landus (5. August 2012)

Das sind die Serienfarben, da auch alle Decals und Muster bereits drauf sind. Wird wohl keinen Sinn machen für einen Cube Mitarbeiter extra neue Decals zu entwerfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (5. August 2012)

Hier hab ich noch ein Video zum Stereo 2013 gefunden  
http://de-de.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3709930141587


----------



## Mr.Worf (5. August 2012)

8000 
Da würd ich mir lieber nen 301 holen....

Aber geil schauts schon aus.....


----------



## Beppe (5. August 2012)

http://vimeo.com/m/46961314


----------



## CelticTiger (5. August 2012)

Also ich finde das Bonbon-Design richtig klasse! Genau das Richtige für große Krinder, die wir in Hinsicht auf unsere MTBs wohl alle irgendwie sind.


----------



## Beppe (5. August 2012)

Sind das nicht die aktuellen maloia Farben? ^^



CelticTiger schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Bonbon-Design richtig klasse! Genau das Richtige für große Krinder, die wir in Hinsicht auf unsere MTBs wohl alle irgendwie sind.


----------



## CelticTiger (5. August 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die aktuellen maloia Farben? ^^



Meinst Du diese Caps, die die Kids tragen?
Falls ja: Stimmt, irgendwie passen diese Dinger zu den neuen Cubes.


----------



## buschhase (5. August 2012)

Mich erinnert das irgendwie an dieses Eis, bei dem der Stiel ein Kaugummi war.

Aber endlich haben sie es geschafft den Dämpfer vors Sitzrohr zu legen. Hat ja lang genug gedauert.

Die Frage nach dem neuen Flying bzw. 4X oder Dirt-Rad bleibt im Raum oder hat da jemand Informationen?

Gruß,
Nico


----------



## cytrax (5. August 2012)

Also gegen nen 4Xer oder ein flxing circus hätte ich jetzt auch nix


----------



## CelticTiger (5. August 2012)

buschhase schrieb:


> Aber endlich haben sie es geschafft den Dämpfer vors Sitzrohr zu legen. Hat ja lang genug gedauert.



Soweit ich weiß, bietet die bisherige Bauart, also Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr, gegenüber der Variente mit dem Dämpfer parallel zum Sitzrohr Vorteile, was die Wippanfälligkeit betrifft. 
In der Praxis bestätigt sich diese These; beim Pedalieren ist die Zuschaltung der Dämpferplattform am Cube AMS 130 so gut wie nie nötig.
Bei meinem Focus, bei dem der Dämpfer parallel zum Sitzrohr verbaut worden ist, geht hier ohne Plattform gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTD-TeamRider (5. August 2012)

Bisher - verglichen mit dem AMS.

Beim m.E. eigentlichen Vorgänger, dem alten Stereo, sitzt der Dämpfer ja ähnlich, nur eben hinter dem Sitzrohr - warum auch immer.

Aber die meisten Fullys haben eigentlich die Anordnung wie das neue Stereo. Denke, dass hat Vorteile hinsichtlich des Ansprechverhaltens oder ähnlichem. Weiß zu der Konstruktion jemand mehr über Vorteile und Nachteile?


----------



## buschhase (5. August 2012)

Celtic sagt es schon. Ich vergleiche nicht mit dem AMS, sondern mit den jetztigen Stereo und Fritzz Modellen. Und da nervt der Dämpfer direkt am Reifen. Auch mit dem kleinen Schutzblech, schluckt der viel Schlamm. Aber egal, das haben sie ja nun beseitigt.

Gruß,
Nico

@cytrax: Danke - das meinte ich!


----------



## Cortina (6. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> ....fast alle Hersteller bringen neue Modelle in Carbon.



Siehst Du, wir sind hier in Italien umweltbewusster, ich fahre schon länger einen recycelten Jughurtbecher 

duck und weg


----------



## Stoawold (6. August 2012)

@celtic tiger:

Hi Tiger, mir scheint, dass du dich mit Kinematiken an Fahrrädern beschäftigst und auskennst. Kannst du mir die Aussage bezüglich des Zusammenhangs von Wippen des Hinterbaus und Anlenkung des Dämpfers am Oberrohr oder Sattelrohr genauer erläutern. Mir gefallen die neuen Stereos eigentlich sehr gut, ich würde aber unter Umständen von einem Kauf Abstand nehmen, wenn die Dinger aufgrund der Dämpferanlenkung (wie bei deinem Focus) wippen. Voarab vielen Dank.


----------



## bumbklaatt (6. August 2012)

Gibts auch schon Neuigkeiten zu den Hardtails? Besonders auf das neue Reaction bin ich gespannt.


----------



## CelticTiger (6. August 2012)

Stoawold schrieb:


> @celtic tiger:
> 
> Hi Tiger, mir scheint, dass du dich mit Kinematiken an Fahrrädern beschäftigst und auskennst. Kannst du mir die Aussage bezüglich des Zusammenhangs von Wippen des Hinterbaus und Anlenkung des Dämpfers am Oberrohr oder Sattelrohr genauer erläutern. Mir gefallen die neuen Stereos eigentlich sehr gut, ich würde aber unter Umständen von einem Kauf Abstand nehmen, wenn die Dinger aufgrund der Dämpferanlenkung (wie bei deinem Focus) wippen. Voarab vielen Dank.



Auf diesem Gebiet bin ich leider nicht hinreichend fachkompetent, um hier irgenwelche definitiven Kaufempfehlungen auszusprechen. 
Meine Aussage bezieht sich lediglich, wie bereits erwähnt, auf einen (verschollenen) Artikel in der Fachpresse und eben eigene Erfahrungen mit einem Focus Super Bud, einem Cube AMS 130, einem Radon Slide 7.0 und einem Specialized Stumpjumper.

Am besten ist eh immer eine ausgiebige Probefahrt. Im Falle des von Dir ins Auge gefaßten Stereos solltest Du einen längeren Uphill-Trail wählen, um die von mir beobachteten Eigenschaften zu bestätigen oder eben auszuschließen. Zumindest weißt Du jetzt aber, auf was Du bei der Probefahrt u.a. besonders achten solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoawold (7. August 2012)

@CelticTiger:

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Von den von die aufgezählten Rädern........welches würdest du (unabhängig davon, welches du hast) empfehlen?
Dann kann ich vielleicht gegen dieses eine Vergleichsfahrt machen.


----------



## CelticTiger (7. August 2012)

Stoawold schrieb:


> @CelticTiger:
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Von den von die aufgezählten Rädern........welches würdest du (unabhängig davon, welches du hast) empfehlen?
> Dann kann ich vielleicht gegen dieses eine Vergleichsfahrt machen.



Ich mag von den Bikes das Cube AMS am liebsten, da es einen superfeinfühligen und äußerst komfortablen Hinterbau hat. Genau das Richtige für meine zerschossenen Bandscheiben.


----------



## Stoawold (7. August 2012)

@ CelticTiger:
Vielen Dank für die Auskunft. Ich werde dann versuchen, sobald die neuen Stereos verfügbar sind, eine Probe-/Vergleichsfahrt mit einem AMS 130 oder vielleicht einem AMS 150 zu machen.


----------



## na!To (7. August 2012)

Solange du bis Mai nächsten Jahres warten kannst


----------



## CelticTiger (7. August 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Solange du bis Mai nächsten Jahres warten kannst



Beim "Two 15" hat es sogar bis Juni der angekündigten Saison gedauert. 
Bei Cube denkt man sich wohl auch, Vorfreude sei die schönste Freude. Da kennt man aber seine Kunden nicht. Je teurer ein Bike, desto größer die infantile Ungeduldigkeit des Kunden, was jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint seint soll; ganz im Gegenteil. 
Jedenfalls ist mir eine solche, nahstehende Person bekannt, die das monatliche Vertrösten des Händlers nicht mehr ausgehalten hatte und schließlich zum Specialized "Demo 8 II" griff.
Ist ja auch ein scheiß Gefühl: Der Mai ist gekommen, die Biker fahren mit ihren neuen Bikes raus und man selbst ist immer noch mit der alten Kiste unterwegs und wird von den Bikerkollegen hundsgemein aufgezogen.


----------



## na!To (8. August 2012)

Ein Grundproblem ist, wie bei so vielen Herstellern: Die neuen Bikes bzw. Rahmen und Parts dafür, ala Stereo 2013, werden erst geordert sobald die Händler nach der Eurobike ihre Vororder abgegeben haben. Und dann dauert das halt... etwas... länger...

Das Grundübel ist allerdings das bescheuerte Verhalten *aller* Hersteller in dieser Branche, jedes verf****e Jahr "neue" Bikes/Parts (sprich faktisch) nur "neue" Farben und Design als Neuerung für das nächste Jahr zu verkaufen. Frei nachdem Motto: "Schnell weg, und neu."

Es wäre um so vieles angenehmer, wirtschaftlich sinnvoller, kostengünstiger und Umweltbewusster, die Farben eines Jahres, noch ein weiteres Jahr herzustellen. Da ist die Autobranche leider weiter, bei denen klappt das doch auch.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (8. August 2012)

In der Autobranche sieht das doch ähnlich aus: Da wird ein Modell auf den Markt gebracht, 3 Jahre später kommt ein Facelift, das eine leicht geänderte Scheinwerferoptik beinhaltet und schon wird es als "neues" Modell verkauft.

Bei den Bikeherstellern ist das ja ein wenig anders: da muss man in Rahmen und Komponenten unterteilen. Die Rahmen bleiben ja meist ca. 3 Jahre gleich, die Komponenten ähnlich lang, es kommt nur zu einzelnen Neuerungen, wie z.B. Shadow-Technologie bei Shimano.

Sobald man neidisch am PC oder im Prospekt die neuen Bikes anschaut, hilft nur eines: raus, aufs MTB und ab auf die Trails. Dann sollte der Neukauf erstmal wieder in weite Ferne gerückt sein - zumindest bei mir ist das so, vor lauter Fahrspaß denk ich dann nicht mehr dran.


----------



## Themeankitty (8. August 2012)

Hier hab ich noch bisschen mehr Informationen zu dem 2013er Modellen gefunden: http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/08/06/cube-stellt-neue-29er-vor-stereo-super-hpc/


----------



## osbow (8. August 2012)

Der Text wurde geÃ¤ndert: 





> Das Bike ist eine vÃ¶llige Neukonstruktion gegenÃ¼ber dem aktuellen Stereo und wird in allen drei den Formaten 29Â,  27,5Â kommen und 26Â (Korrektur: Es wird keine 26â³ Version geben).


----------



## Sentilo (8. August 2012)

Klar wird es auch ein 26er Stereo geben, aber nicht mit dem leichten Carbonrahmen, sondern aus Alu.

Wär ja noch schöner ... kein 26er mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (8. August 2012)

steht auch im text:


> ...schießt CUBE mit den neuen Carbonrahmen des Stereo  SHPC wirklich den Vogel ab (nur beim 29er und 650b, das 26 muss sich mit  einem Alu-Rahmen begnügen).


----------



## Themeankitty (8. August 2012)

Habe ich vorhin erst hingeschreiben das es 26" Alu geben wird,war mir dann aber nicht mehr sicher, da mich osbow verunsichert hat


----------



## CelticTiger (8. August 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> In der Autobranche sieht das doch ähnlich aus: Da wird ein Modell auf den Markt gebracht, 3 Jahre später kommt ein Facelift, das eine leicht geänderte Scheinwerferoptik beinhaltet und schon wird es als "neues" Modell verkauft.
> 
> Bei den Bikeherstellern ist das ja ein wenig anders: da muss man in Rahmen und Komponenten unterteilen. Die Rahmen bleiben ja meist ca. 3 Jahre gleich, die Komponenten ähnlich lang, es kommt nur zu einzelnen Neuerungen, wie z.B. Shadow-Technologie bei Shimano.
> 
> Sobald man neidisch am PC oder im Prospekt die neuen Bikes anschaut, hilft nur eines: raus, aufs MTB und ab auf die Trails. Dann sollte der Neukauf erstmal wieder in weite Ferne gerückt sein - zumindest bei mir ist das so, vor lauter Fahrspaß denk ich dann nicht mehr dran.



Die jährliche Neuaufführung des Bikezirkus hat den Vorteil, daß nach nach einem Jahr auf die "veralteten" Modelle bereits bis zu 30% Rabatt drin sind.


----------



## Quator94 (8. August 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Die jährliche Neuaufführung des Bikezirkus hat den Vorteil, daß nach nach einem Jahr auf die "veralteten" Modelle bereits bis zu 30% Rabatt drin sind.



Deshalb warte ich schon sehnsüchtig auf die 2012er Modelle. Will endlich das Hanzz bestellen


----------



## maem (10. August 2012)

Quator94 schrieb:


> Deshalb warte ich schon sehnsüchtig auf die 2012er Modelle. Will endlich das Hanzz bestellen



Wo sind denn 30% rabatt möglich?

Bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir das Fritzz Pro hole von 2012.

Hat jemand gute Tipps, wo man mal schauen könnte? Bzw im Internet kenn ich nur Bike-discount.de (HS), dort kostet das Fritzz Pro noch 2300.

Würde mich über Tipps freuen, gerne auch per PM, falls es keine Umstände macht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Quator94 (10. August 2012)

Dauert wohl noch etwas, die 2013er E-Mountainbike Modelle sind ja noch nichtmal vorgestellt worden.

Focus legt nach. Nach 50 E-Bikes 2016 umfasst der große E-Bike-Test 2017 sogar 60 Modelle des Jahrgangs 2017 – diesmal in 7 verschiedenen Kategorien – ein neuer Superlativ! Bis zu 50 Testkriterien werden pro E-Bike ermittelt und abgefragt, um so einen möglichst umfangreichen, aussagekräftigen und belastbaren Überblick über die Qualität der am Markt erhältlichen E-Bikes zu gewinnen. In enger Zusammenarbeit mit dem renommierten Prüflabor Velotech in Schweinfurt sowie den Fahrrad-Experten von Velomotion.de wurden in den vergangenen Monaten tausende von Testdaten erhoben und nach einem neuen Prüfprogramm bewertet. Das Testergebnis eines E-Bikes wird ermittelt über die vergleichende Bewertung von Produkteigenschaften in unterschiedlichen Kategorien.

http://www.ebiketester24.de/e-mountainbike-test/


----------



## dematic (10. August 2012)

habe mir bei meinem händler ein 29er ltd pro schon vorbestellt.

hat wer erfahrungen wie lange es nach der offiziellen vorstellung dauert bis die ersten bikes an die händler gehen?


----------



## Asko (10. August 2012)

dematic schrieb:


> habe mir bei meinem händler ein 29er ltd pro schon vorbestellt.
> 
> hat wer erfahrungen wie lange es nach der offiziellen vorstellung dauert bis die ersten bikes an die händler gehen?




Kommt aufs Modell an, die "Einsteiger" Räder gibts immer zuerst.

Ich hab mein Reaction letztes Jahr nach der Eurobike vorbestellt und dieses Jahr ende Februar bekommen. Allerdings hatte mein Händler wegen des langen Winters auch relativ lange geschlossen, keine Ahnung ob es sonst eher gekommen wäre.


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. August 2012)

Sah gestern bei einem Cube-Händler in Miltenberg am Main das neue 2013ér Model des Cube LTD SL 29 zum Preis von 1299,- Euro im Schaufenster stehen. 
Schönes Model in Schwarz-Grau-Rot, aber 100 Euro teurer als das Vorgängermodel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. August 2012)

ich hab mein Bike bestellt und hatte es 10 Tage später zuhause.
Dabei musste meins noch gebaut werden.
Das ist echt was was mich an Cube stört.

Wenn man was will was nicht sofort vor einem steht dauerts oft ne Ewigkeite bis man es hat.


----------



## log11 (11. August 2012)

Servus,

gibts denn zu dem geplanten CUBE AMS 100 SHPC 29 schon nähere Details?
Also welche Ausstattungsvarianten, Preise, Lackerungen etc?
Soll es ja nicht nur in der Top Ausstattung geben soweit man im Netz liest.

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/06/26/cube-29er-2013-vorschau-der-neuen-bikes/

Finde das Bike hoch interessant für Marathon und von der Form äußerst gefällig. Wenn nur nicht die Cube typische bunte Kriegsbemalung wäre.


----------



## Cube98 (16. August 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Beim "Two 15" hat es sogar bis Juni der angekündigten Saison gedauert.



Also ich hätte es am 4.4.2012 in Marktredwitz mit nach Hause nehmen können.

Und Anfang, Mitte Mai bin ich es des erste mal gefahren.


----------



## Beppe (16. August 2012)

In Bonn. In 2011 zwei Stereo (10er Modelle) mit 35% und eines (Lackschaden) mit 44% Rabatt ergattert.




maem schrieb:


> Wo sind denn 30% rabatt möglich
> 
> Bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir das Fritzz Pro hole von 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## Milarepa (18. August 2012)

Weiß jemand zufällig etwas über den Preis des 2013er GTC Pro 29"?

Interessant wäre auch, ob Shimano Disks verbaut werden.


----------



## Minddiver (18. August 2012)

Beppe schrieb:


> In Bonn. In 2011 zwei Stereo (10er Modelle) mit 35% und eines (Lackschaden) mit 44% Rabatt ergattert.



Zu wenig, für 2012 Modell wäre das okay..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube98 (18. August 2012)

Er hat es ja letztes Jahr gekauft:
2011--> 2010er Modelle gekauft
Des wäre das selbe wie 
2012--> 2011er Modelle
2013--> 2012er Modelle


----------



## Minddiver (18. August 2012)

Sorry, ich Dussel.

Mir gefallen die 2013 Cube Bikes nicht. Das geschwungene Rohr finde ich unsinnig und die Farben sind häßlich. Was kann ich machen? Wo sind die Chancen was in 22" bekommen, Stereo oder AMS 150 SL


----------



## Maas89 (18. August 2012)

Deswegen werd ich mir jetzt auch in den nächsten Tagen noch ein 2012er Stereo Pro ordern


----------



## Vincy (18. August 2012)

*Cube AMS 130 Race 2013*


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (19. August 2012)

Das Bild hast du wohl von hier:
http://www.mhw-bike.de/fahrraeder-2013?p=1&s=1

Interessant finde ich, dass Cube sehr häufig die MT2 von Magura einsetzt. Gute Entscheidung, wie ich finde.

Aber die Schalthebel am AMS 130 Race: Deore - an einem Bike für über 2000 . 
Ist ja aber schnell auf XT oder XTR gewechselt bei Bedarf.


----------



## Themeankitty (19. August 2012)

Tja, die Hersteller schauen schon wo sie sparen können, ohne das es ein normaler Käufer, der wenig Ahnung hat, merkt


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. August 2012)

Ich hab 7 Jahre Deore Shifter an meinem AMS 100 gefahren und nie Probleme damit gehabt.
Mir war auch von der Funktion her der Unterschied viel zu klein das ich auf was anderes Umrüsten wollte.

Lieber an den Shiftern gespart wie am Schaltwerk und umwerfer.


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (19. August 2012)

Da lässt sich vortrefflich drüber streiten.
Aber von Problemen haben hat ja auch niemand gesprochen. Nur warum Dacia fahren, wenn man auch Audi oder BMW haben könnte (im übertragenen Sinne).

Alle aktuellen Schaltwerke ab Deore haben Shadow und 10-fach, da gibts technisch keine nennenswerten Unterschiede (Shadow-Plus mal ausgenommen, das ist ja bisher nur bei XTR wirklich am Markt). Bei den Schalthebeln gibt es ab XT Multi-Release und Instant-Release. Zudem ist die Haptik bei XT wesentlich besser, die Lagerung ist weitensgehend spielfrei, die Anzeigen lassen sich ab SLX abbauen, etc.

Ich vermute, man könnte bei den meisten Leuten Schaltwerk und Umwerfer zu Deore tauschen und sie würden es nicht merken.


----------



## Minddiver (19. August 2012)

Hallo,

wird es ein AMS 150 SL geben? Wie schaut es mit dem Stereo aus, da kommen nur die Dinger mit dem Knick im Rohr?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (19. August 2012)

dann ist das Heute wohl genau umgekehrt wie früher 

Früher merkte man m.M. nach eher den Unterschied an den Schaltwerken und Umwerfern.

Naja ich fahr ja jetzt eh Konkurrenzprodukte.... 



LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Da lässt sich vortrefflich drüber streiten.
> Aber von Problemen haben hat ja auch niemand gesprochen. Nur warum Dacia fahren, wenn man auch Audi oder BMW haben könnte (im übertragenen Sinne).
> 
> Alle aktuellen Schaltwerke ab Deore haben Shadow und 10-fach, da gibts technisch keine nennenswerten Unterschiede (Shadow-Plus mal ausgenommen, das ist ja bisher nur bei XTR wirklich am Markt). Bei den Schalthebeln gibt es ab XT Multi-Release und Instant-Release. Zudem ist die Haptik bei XT wesentlich besser, die Lagerung ist weitensgehend spielfrei, die Anzeigen lassen sich ab SLX abbauen, etc.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CelticTiger (19. August 2012)

LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Da lÃ¤sst sich vortrefflich drÃ¼ber streiten.
> Aber von Problemen haben hat ja auch niemand gesprochen. Nur warum Dacia fahren, wenn man auch Audi oder BMW haben kÃ¶nnte (im Ã¼bertragenen Sinne).
> 
> Alle aktuellen Schaltwerke ab Deore haben Shadow und 10-fach, da gibts technisch keine nennenswerten Unterschiede (Shadow-Plus mal ausgenommen, das ist ja bisher nur bei XTR wirklich am Markt). Bei den Schalthebeln gibt es ab XT Multi-Release und Instant-Release. Zudem ist die Haptik bei XT wesentlich besser, die Lagerung ist weitensgehend spielfrei, die Anzeigen lassen sich ab SLX abbauen, etc.
> ...



Also ich wÃ¼rde es merken. Die Deore Schaltung an meinem Focus (Antrieb: Komplette Deore-Ausstattung) schaltet deutlich leichter, als die XT (Antrieb: Komplette XT-Ausstattung) an meinem Cube. Der minimale Kraftaufwand bei der Deore ist mit der SRAM XO vergleichbar.
Was die PrÃ¤zision betrifft, tun sich Deore und XT ebenfalls nicht das Geringste.
Ich meine, der Deore-Antrieb steht dem der XT-Gruppe qualitativ in keinster Weise nach, wenn man einmal vom Gewicht absieht. 
Zumal hat ein Test in der Zeitschrift "Bike" ans Licht gebracht, daÃ die Deore Cassetten und KettenblÃ¤tter genÃ¼ber denen der SLX-, XT- und insbesondere XTR-Gruppe um ein Vielfaches langlebiger sind.



LTD-TeamRider schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, dass Cube sehr hÃ¤ufig die MT2 von Magura einsetzt. Gute Entscheidung, wie ich finde.
> 
> Aber die Schalthebel am AMS 130 Race: Deore - an einem Bike fÃ¼r Ã¼ber 2000 â¬.
> 
> ...



Mein Cube-HÃ¤ndler meint, daÃ die Kundenreklamationen aufgrund hoher GerÃ¤uschentwicklung bei den Maguras MT2 und MT4 Ã¤hnlich hÃ¤ufig wie bei den Formulas seien.


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2012)

gelöscht


----------



## Minddiver (19. August 2012)

Hi,

die AMS sehen gut aus. Kannst du uns mehr darüber verraten?

Danke


----------



## Maas89 (19. August 2012)

Also ich zb. finde die AMS mehr als hässlich aber so unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein


----------



## Minddiver (19. August 2012)

mein favorit ist auch der AMS in Orange, erinnert mich an die EC 135 des BMI.. geiles Teil ) [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAYnqP4pImA"]BMI/BPOL - EC 135 T2i in Bodenfelde - Christoph 7 - Start      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (19. August 2012)

Omg, die beiden AMS. 
Das kann Cube doch nicht ernst meinen mit den Farben.
Vor allem dieser verwaschene Rotton.

Das Hanzz hingegen finde ich optisch gelungen.


----------



## CelticTiger (19. August 2012)

Das blutrote AMS ist ja voll 70er Jahre Design!  Man fühlt sich an Bonanzaräder, Grünophant, Tri-Top und grelle Platiksitzsäcke erinnert. 
Echt cool!  Bitte für uns alternden Biker, die die bunten und geschacksverirrten 70er miterlebt haben, mehr davon!


----------



## Minddiver (19. August 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Das blutrote AMS ist ja voll 70er Jahre Design!  Man fühlt sich an Bonanzaräder, Grünophant, Tri-Top und grelle Platiksitzsäcke erinnert.
> Echt cool!  Bitte für uns alternden Biker, die die bunten und geschacksverirrten 70er miterlebt haben, mehr davon!



Genauso ähnlich! -


----------



## Vincy (19. August 2012)

*AMS 150 SHPC SLT 2013*





*AMS 150 Race*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (19. August 2012)

*AMS 29 Race*


----------



## Minddiver (20. August 2012)

Kannst du uns zu dem rot/orangen was sagen? Welches AMS 150 ist das?


----------



## CelticTiger (20. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> *AMS 150 Race*



Was für ein DT Laufradsatz ist das beim AMS 150 Race? Ist das wieder eine wild gemixte OEM-Geschichte oder gibt es hierzu ein gleiches Original-Pendant von DT Swiss?


----------



## Stoawold (20. August 2012)

@Vincy:
Wow....ich finde die Räder sehen gut aus......manche polarisieren.....aber das passt schon so.
Mich würde das Design vom Two15 interessieren......hast du da auch ein Bild? Gibt es vielleicht mehr Varianten dieses Jahr?
Vorab vielen Dank.


----------



## bikerfrooody (20. August 2012)

also two15 kommt in glaub ich in 2 oder sogar in 3 größen raus s,m,l 
ich habe leider keine bilder aber ist der hammer !!!!!
der hanzz oben is des der race ?
hat jemand ein bild vom hanzz pro ? würde ihn mir gern noch mal ansehn
gruß fredi


----------



## Cube98 (20. August 2012)

Oh ja über das Two15 würde ich auch gerne mehr wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoawold (21. August 2012)

@Vincy: Weshalb hast du denn die Bilder rausgenommen? Das vom Hanzz würde mich interessieren. Und waren die Bilder nun von der Messe München? Da habe ich den Cube Stand gar nicht gesehen.....komisch.....dachte auch du hattest vorher was von Friedrichshafen geschrieben....


----------



## Hmmwv (21. August 2012)

Vielleicht um den Besitzer des Standortes vor Problemen mit Cube zu schützen?


----------



## Stoawold (21. August 2012)

Beziehst du (Hmmwv) dich auf meine Frage an Vincy?
Allerdings verstehe ich deine Formulierung dann nicht. Worauf bezieht sich denn der "Standort" und was ist "Cunego"?


----------



## Hmmwv (21. August 2012)

Stoawold schrieb:


> Beziehst du (Hmmwv) dich auf meine Frage an Vincy?
> Allerdings verstehe ich deine Formulierung dann nicht. Worauf bezieht sich denn der "Standort" und was ist "Cunego"?


Die Räder dürften in einem Shop stehen, vielleicht schon vorbereitet im Lager aber eben noch nicht frei zugänglich.
Es war Cube gemeint, da hat das Handy reingefunkt (Wörterbuch).


----------



## Stoawold (21. August 2012)

Ah...ach so....
Wenn die Räder schon in einem Shop wären, wären doch bestimmt schon mehr Bilder aufgetaucht. Na ja...egal.....würde gerne das Hanzz nochmal sehen......sah super aus...


----------



## paradox (21. August 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Cube Bikes von der ISPO in München



 ich kann keine bilder sehen


----------



## Minddiver (21. August 2012)

ich nehme mal an, die Bilder sind rausgenommen worden.


----------



## Cube98 (21. August 2012)

Mein Bruder hat heute ein 2013er Attention bekommen


----------



## dematic (21. August 2012)

mich hat grad mein shop angerufen das meines in 2-3 wochen zu probefahrt bereitstehen sollte


----------



## Themeankitty (22. August 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ycSoloSjbc&feature=youtu.be

Film vom neuen Cube Stereo in den schönen Fichtelmountains


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (22. August 2012)

Jemand nächste Woche Samstag auf der Eurobike? Man könnte ja nen Treffpunkt ausmachen und was Trinken


----------



## Minddiver (22. August 2012)

Ich hatte überlegt hinzufliegen, aber jetzt braucht man nix mehr zu buchen..


----------



## cytrax (22. August 2012)

Fliegen?  woher kommst denn? Hab ca 2 Stunden mitm Zug


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ycSoloSjbc&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Film vom neuen Cube Stereo in den schönen Fichtelmountains



VDW !

Wirklich sehr schön gemacht und macht noch mehr Lust auf das Rad.

Aber nochmal, wie schön schaut das Rad im Rohzustand aus, aber
wie schlimm mit dem ganzen Dekor.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (24. August 2012)

Wie sieht es bei den Downhillern aus?
Ändert sich da auch was?


----------



## Cube98 (24. August 2012)

Hi, 
es wird von den Stereos auch eine Aluversion kommen. Aber warscheinlich nicht zum Anfang der Saison


----------



## dk1977 (27. August 2012)

Hi Leute!

Gibt es schon Fotos von den 2013 Reaction Modelle. Das 29er Alu Hardtail würde mich interessieren..
bin mal auf den Preis gespannt..


----------



## ReactionGTC (27. August 2012)

dk1977 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Gibt es schon Fotos von den 2013 Reaction Modelle. Das 29er Alu Hardtail würde mich interessieren..
> bin mal auf den Preis gespannt..



Bringen die heuer ne Alu Variante des Reaction29?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ensi (27. August 2012)

Reaction 2013 hauptsächlich als 29er.. Alu wie Carbon. Aber von mir habt ihr das nicht 
Und sie sehen schick schick aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (29. August 2012)

*Cube 2013*
*http://www.cube.eu/full/*

*Stereo SHPC 160 SLT* *650b 7699â¬*




*Stereo SHPC 160 SL 4599â¬*





*Stereo SHPC 160 Race 3499â¬*






*Stereo SHPC 140 SLT 29 7499â¬*





*Stereo SHPC 140 SL 29 4199â¬*





*Stereo SHPC 140 Race 29 3299â¬*





*Two15 SL 4999â¬*





*Two15 PRO 3799â¬*





*Hanzz SL 3699â¬*





*Hanzz PRO 2199â¬*


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2012)

*AMS 150 SHPC SLT 5999â¬*




*AMS 150 SHPC SL 3699â¬*





*AMS 150 SHPC Race 2899â¬*





*AMS 150 SL 3199â¬*





*AMS 150 Race 2599â¬*





*AMS 150 PRO 2099â¬*





*AMS 130 SL 3199â¬*





*AMS 130 Race* Black *2099â¬*





*AMS 130 Race* RED *2099â¬*





*AMS 130 PRO 1599â¬*




*AMS 110 Race 2099â¬*





*AMS 110 PRO 1699â¬*


----------



## Vincy (29. August 2012)

*AMS 100 SHPC SLT 29 7299â¬*




*AMS 100 SHPC SL 29 4199â¬*





*AMS 100 SHPC Race 29 3199â¬*





*AMS 100 SHPC PRO 29 2799â¬*





*AMS 100 SHPC Race 26 2999â¬*





*AMS 100 SHPC PRO 26 2699â¬*






*AMS 120 SLT 29 3999â¬*





*AMS 120 SL 29 3199â¬*





*AMS 120 Race 29 *Black* 2599â¬*





*AMS 120 Race 29 *Green *2599â¬*





*AMS 120 PRO 29 2099â¬*





*AMS 120 29 1699â¬*


----------



## CelticTiger (29. August 2012)

Das Plastikdesign verschlägt einem die Sprache!


----------



## Boardi05 (29. August 2012)

gibt es irgendwo schon preise?


----------



## Dan0111 (29. August 2012)

Ich wollte mir das AMS 150 SL kaufen, aber puh, dass ist ja echt nicht mehr schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (29. August 2012)

Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir die aktuelle Cube Modellpalette garnicht.

Zuviel 29er und Carbon, zuviele richtig "billige" und sehr teure Räder. Kaum noch Räder im 1000-2500 bereich die mich Ansprechen. Momentan würd ich mir kein Cube kaufen.

Schade find auch ich das es nurnoch ein 26er Alu Reaction gibt. Immerhin hats nen neuen Rahmen bekommen (der mir aber auchnicht gefälllt)


----------



## Biker4tw (29. August 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir die aktuelle Cube Modellpalette garnicht.
> 
> Zuviel 29er und Carbon, zuviele richtig "billige"



Stimme ich dir voll zu. Ich such auch noch ein Bike für meine Frau. Und wie Frauen nun mal so sind, gehen diese teilweise nach der Optik. Gibt es schon Bilder zu den neuen WLS Bikes von Cube? Für das was Sie fährt, reicht auch ein billiges Cube  es muss nur gut aussehen!


----------



## Turbo-s (29. August 2012)

Da ich mich irgendwie bei einem 29er fühlre wie ein Clown in einem Riesenrad sind die ganzen 29er nix für mich (und ich bin nicht klein).

Aber unser Händler bekommt wohl als Händlervorführer das 650B das schau ich mir wenigstens mal an.


----------



## Asko (29. August 2012)

Biker4tw schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Bilder zu den neuen WLS Bikes von Cube? Für das was Sie fährt, reicht auch ein billiges Cube  es muss nur gut aussehen!


 http://www.cube.eu/wls/


----------



## Dieter55 (29. August 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir die aktuelle Cube Modellpalette garnicht.



Die Farbpalette der neuen 2013-er finde ich großteils mehr als daneben.


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2012)

Ensi schrieb:


> Reaction 2013 hauptsächlich als 29er.. Und sie sehen schick schick aus



29er und schick? Widerspricht sich irgendwie.... 



Dan0111 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir das AMS 150 SL kaufen, aber puh, dass ist ja echt nicht mehr schön...



Finde ich auch, die Farben und Zusammenstellungen sind sowas von daneben... 

Auch der "Riesenrad"-Hype geht aus meiner Sicht mal gar nicht (das steht bei uns in Wien im Prater, wo es auch hingehört, aber niemals im Wald....).

Für 2013 wollte ich eigentlich das neue Stereo...aber in 26", nicht in diesen Farben und nicht mit dem Oberrohr, welches aussieht, als ob man schon einen Unfall mit seinen Weichteilen hatte. Also der Knick kommt mal optisch bei mir überhaupt nicht in Frage (nicht nur bei Cube, egal welche Marke, würde mir nie ein Knick-Bike kaufen).

Somit ist es mittlerweile aus dem SSV eine andere Marke geworden...Schade auch. Zumindest brauche ich nicht auf 2013 warten und kein komplett neues Dress-Outfit (ansonsten würde man ja wie ein bunter Papagei daher kommen). Also ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht, aber mit den Farben kann man es übertreiben auch....


----------



## wildboarhunter (29. August 2012)

An den Anblick wirste Dich gewöhnen müssen. 29er angefangen vom CC Hardtail, CC Fully, Tourenfully wird die Zukunft sein (auch wenn man es nicht braucht, aber die Hersteller fragen ja nicht den Kunden sondern wollen ja den Umsatz ankurbeln). Ist mittlerweile bei fast allen Herstellern so, im Einstiegsbereich wirds noch 26 Zöller geben. Wenn Du dann was Wertigeres willst musst Du Dir ein 29er holen. Im Endurobereich aufwärts ab 160mm wird es dann einen Kampf geben zwischen 26" und 650B. Da machen die 29er keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## buschhase (29. August 2012)

Mir gefallen die neuen Räder. Besonders das farbige. Endlich mal paar Ausreißer im ganzen schwarzen Einheitsbrei.

Und ganz ehrlich: Wie krass ist denn das Hanzz SL geworden? Mjam! Da bin ich mal auf den Preis gespannt.

Gruß
Nico


----------



## quing (29. August 2012)

bis auf die gravity-bikes gefällt mir kein eines mehr!! und vor allem, wer bitte kauft sich den das hässliche ams 130 race??

ich bin ein bisschen arg enttäuscht von der neuen modellpalette!!


_______________________________

Gruß
quing


----------



## Cube98 (29. August 2012)

Des Hanzz Pro gefällt mir sehr gut, aber in der Beschreibung steht das da Formula Rc Bremsen verbaut sind!!! Gibt's die überhaupt??? Ich glaube die meinten RX mit 203/180 und nicht 180/180 denn auf dem Bild sieht die Vordere deutlich größer aus als die hintere, zwei Schreibfehler oder was meint ihr???

Cube sollte es doch hinbekommen ihre Infos zu ihren Bikes fehlerfrei zu schreiben. Ich weiß es sind auch nur Menschen, aber trotzdem

Viele Grüße 
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (29. August 2012)

quing schrieb:


> Wer bitte kauft sich den das hässliche ams 130 race??



Das Rote? Wird das neue Feuerwehr-Dienstrad 

Bin auch a bissl enttäuscht. Die greißlichen Farben, die SLX-Schummeleien in der XT-Klasse, weniger Syntace-Parts ... Da freu ich mich direkt wieder über mein 2012er 

Mal was anderes: Das neue Stereo  Wie findet Ihr das?

Mir gefällt das alte besser. Sicher nicht perfekt, aber unverwechselbar. Ein Charakterbike. Hab's echt gerne gefahren. Das neue könnte von jeder x-beliebigen Firma kommen. Mag technisch top sein, aber dieser Allerweltslook


----------



## Cube98 (29. August 2012)

Genau das selbe ich freue mich auch über mein 2011er AMS 110Pro, damals moch mit Fox und XT/SLX
2012er hat mir nicht gefallen und das 2013er ist mit Rock Shox und Manitou und mit SLX/ Deore


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2012)

Die "schlechteren" Teile enstehen eben auch durch einen schlechten Eurokurs und das z.B. Shimano 10% auf seine Teile aufschlägt. Das ist leider ganz normal. 

Und wichtiger als ein Schalthebel ist z.B. der Rahmen.  

Wenn ich immer diese Diskussionen über Anbauteilchen hören muss 

"Das neue XY-Bike ist total schlecht, kostet 2000,- EUR und hat nur XT-Schaltwerk. Mein Baumarktbomber hat ein XTR-Schaltwerk..."

Nichts bleibt eben wie es war...


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2012)

wildboarhunter schrieb:


> An den Anblick wirste Dich gewöhnen müssen. 29er angefangen vom CC Hardtail, CC Fully, Tourenfully wird die Zukunft sein (auch wenn man es nicht braucht, aber die Hersteller fragen ja nicht den Kunden sondern wollen ja den Umsatz ankurbeln). Ist mittlerweile bei fast allen Herstellern so, im Einstiegsbereich wirds noch 26 Zöller geben. Wenn Du dann was Wertigeres willst musst Du Dir ein 29er holen. Im Endurobereich aufwärts ab 160mm wird es dann einen Kampf geben zwischen 26" und 650B. Da machen die 29er keinen Sinn mehr.



Werden wir ja in ein paar Jahren sehen. Momentan schaut es so aus, als ob alle 29er verkaufen wollen und dem Kunden aufschwatzen, dass dies unbedingt auch besser ist. Tatsache ist, dass vergleichbare 29er Räder gegenüber 26er einfach teurer, scherfälliger, sagen wir mal "unhübscher" und schwerer sind. Momentan ist es auch so, dass (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) einfach die vorhandenen 26er Rahmen einfach an die 29er Geometrie angepasst werden, statt dass man sich Gedanken über eine "echte" 29er Geo Gedanken macht. Enderfolg ist, dass die meisten Bikes vorne sehr hoch bauen, wobei kleine 29er Rahmen sowieso schon bescheiden aussehen und durch dieses Detail dann noch dazu "super" fahrbar werden.

Ich bin auch 29er ausgiebig Probe gefahren, Vorteile konnte ich keine "erfahren". Schöne Trails, die man vorher "runter gesurft" ist, werden zur echten Arbeit, weil sich die Bikes träger einlenken lassen.

Durch den kommenden 650B-Standard denke ich außerdem, dass die Hersteller jetzt noch schnell mit dem Must-have 29er absahnen, um dann in 1-3 Jahren auf das Must-have 650B umzustellen und dem Kunden dann wieder was neues einreden, ohne dem es einfach nicht mehr geht.

Um jetzt bei Cube zu bleiben, so kommt mir die Farbwahl so vor, dass man sich als Kunde möglichst schnell an dem Bike "sattsehen" soll, um dann möglichst bald wieder ein neues in "Modefarben" zu kaufen. Wie in den 80ern mit den Farbgebungen ala Miami Vice. Hauptsache bunt....


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2012)

Das "hochbauen", sprich die hohe Front haben beim 29er aber nicht die selbe Wirkung wie am 26er, da das Tretlager unterhalb der Achse baut.

Bin aber selbst kein Fan von den 29ern. Mein 26er ist wesentlich wendiger und im Mittelgebirge bei ständigen Anstiegen einfach schneller zu beschleunigen. 

Grundsätzlich bin ich überhaupt nicht abgeneigt von 29ern, aber das man dafür andere bewährte Standards abschafft ist schon ziemlich schei..!! Von mir aus dürfte es 100 verschiedene Standards geben. Solange bestehende erhalten bleiben. Ich bleib den 26ern so lange als möglich treu


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Das "hochbauen", sprich die hohe Front haben beim 29er aber nicht die selbe Wirkung wie am 26er, da das Tretlager unterhalb der Achse baut.



Stimmt, aber.... du bringst durch die hohe Front einfach keine gescheite Sattelüberhöhung mehr zusammen bringst, wodurch das ganze Bike hecklastig wird. Das dann zusammen mit der aufrechten Sitzposition..... Und das ist sehr wohl ein Nachteil.


----------



## dk1977 (29. August 2012)

Wieso erscheinen die Fotos der 2013 Modelle so "zitzerlweis"

Zuerst alle Fullys.. und dann die Anderen.. 

29er Hardtail Modelle 2013 gibt es nur drei und die bekommt man jetzt schon statt 1100 um 900 euro, weil das potthässlich anodized schwarz kein Hund haben will..

Also wenn der Rest nicht eindeutig schöner wird...
Bulls..Centurion und Konsorte ich komme! 

P.s.: Wenn man auf cube.eu auf den katalog 2013 klickt...kommt der 2012 - auch ärgerlich


----------



## dk1977 (29. August 2012)

Ich glaub ich spinn ...5 Minuten später alles drin...

http://www.cube.eu/hard/


Big Brother is watching you!


----------



## Dieter55 (29. August 2012)

Ich kann die neuen Modelle in allen Farben schon seit dem frühen Vormittag sehen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (29. August 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Werden wir ja in ein paar Jahren sehen. Momentan schaut es so aus, als ob alle 29er verkaufen wollen und dem Kunden aufschwatzen, dass dies unbedingt auch besser ist. Tatsache ist, dass vergleichbare 29er Räder gegenüber 26er einfach teurer, scherfälliger, sagen wir mal "unhübscher" und schwerer sind. Momentan ist es auch so, dass (bis auf wenige Ausnahmen) einfach die vorhandenen 26er Rahmen einfach an die 29er Geometrie angepasst werden, statt dass man sich Gedanken über eine "echte" 29er Geo Gedanken macht. Enderfolg ist, dass die meisten Bikes vorne sehr hoch bauen, wobei kleine 29er Rahmen sowieso schon bescheiden aussehen und durch dieses Detail dann noch dazu "super" fahrbar werden.
> 
> Ich bin auch 29er ausgiebig Probe gefahren, Vorteile konnte ich keine "erfahren". Schöne Trails, die man vorher "runter gesurft" ist, werden zur echten Arbeit, weil sich die Bikes träger einlenken lassen.



Das ist jetzt aber eine sehr persönliche Meinung.

29er Cockpits sind zwangsläufig höher weil das Rad einfach grösser ist.
Man kann da nur mit negativen Vorbauten und der Mode der immer
kürzeren Steuerrohre kommen, an denen kein Platz mehr für die
Verbindung von Ober und Unterrohr ist.

Aus der Zeit des mangelnden Selbstwertgefühles wo man verkrampft
versucht hat den 29ern ein 26er Fahrverhalten aufzuzwingen sind wir
zum Glück schon mindestens ein Jahr heraus.


Aber es will einfach auch nicht jeder diese Sattelüberhöhung haben.
Was für dich träge ist ist für mich stabiles Fahrverhalten.
Ich finde auch die Betonung auf die Räder durch den grösseren
Durchmesser und die Proportionen viel schöner als "Kinderräder".
Für mich sind 26er spätestens seit meiner ersten 29er Probefahrt
tot. 



Wer keine 29er mag soll doch mit seinem Geldbeutel abstimmen und
weiter 26er kaufen und fahren, das regelt sich dann von selbst.
Im Moment ist es aber noch so dass bei fast allen Marken die 29er
Modelle komplett ausverkauft sind.

Würden tatsächlich keine 26er mehr entwickelt, gibt's immer noch
die 650er Welle, den Unterschied merkt man eh nicht.



Die Grafikdesigns von Cube waren schon immer etwas "eigen", irgendwie
bunt und furchtbar aufregend. Das mag vielen die mehr mit Gestaltung zu
tun haben abschrecken, dem Massenverkauf scheint es nicht zu schaden.

Ich hoffe nur dass die Decals von den Stereos über dem Klarlack sind.


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2012)

Preise der 2013er Modelle: http://www.mhw-bike.de/f2013/fullsuspension?p=1


----------



## [email protected] (29. August 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber eine sehr persönliche Meinung.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Das war aber auch eine sehr persönliche Meinung.

Sattelüberhöhung will man nicht haben? Choppergefühl oder 70er Jahre High Riser? Negativer Vorbau? Potthäßlich, als Ende der 80er eine Bikemarke (mir will nicht mehr einfallen, welche...Corratec?) an seiner Racefeile damit anfing, schrien alle nur auf, wie man das nur machen kann... Heute ist es auf einmal hübsch. Jeder wie er will...

Durch die Betonung auf die größeren Räder, sieht aus der Entfernung sogar noch ein 1,90 m Mensch wie ein Kind auf seinem Fahrrad aus.

Stabiles Fahrverhalten? Klar, weil das Bike mit sehr viel mehr Nachdruck in die gewünschte Richtung gezwungen werden muss. Und siehst du im Gegensatz zu dir, gilt bei mir: Für mich sind 29er tot, seit ich meine Testfahrten hinter mir hatte.

Und was meinst du mit 650B - Unterschied merkt man nicht. Von 26 auf 650B ist der gleiche Unterschied, wie von 650B zu 29ern. Das ist ziemlich die Mitte. Also wenn man das nicht spürt, spürt man den Unterschied zu einem 29er auch schon nicht mehr. 

Aber vielleicht finde ich ja in ein paar Jahren 29er auch schön. Heute würde ich mir die auf gezwungen groß gemachten Teile nicht kaufen. Die Vorteile der großen Räder wird meist durch die Geo und die Trägheit kaputt gemacht.


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2012)

> Die Vorteile der großen Räder wird meist durch die Geo und die Trägheit kaputt gemacht.



Das stimmt allerdings. Vorallem die Trägheit ist übel...


----------



## Asko (29. August 2012)

Zum Glück haben wir die freie Auswahl und jeder kann die Marke, Farbe, Laufradgröße usw. fahren die ihm taugt


----------



## wildboarhunter (29. August 2012)

Sofern 29er oder 650B nicht wieder stirbt, wird in ein paar Jahren kein Mensch mehr über 26 Zoll reden. Die lieben Bike Magazine und Hersteller werden da ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Nur zum Vergleich - war es notwendig 10fach (also 3x10) Schaltungen herauszubringen. 3x9fach war doch auch toll und hat super funktioniert. Aber war vermutlich zu gut und ging nicht oft genug kaputt. Also was macht man, man führt neue Standards ein damit die Kunden wieder was Neues kaufen. 

Aber nun zurück zum Eigentlichen.
Die 2013er Palette haut mich nicht vom Hocker. Die AMS sehen alle gleich aus. Langweilige Optik und immer wiederkehrende Designs. Mit dem neuen Stereo kann ich noch nicht wirklich was anfangen wo soll ich das Teil einordnen? Wollt meinen Fuhrpark eigentlich mit nem tourentauglichen Enduro komplettieren, aber da hat Cube ja nix mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (29. August 2012)

Mein gewÃ¼nschtes 29erist erst einmal schÃ¶n 400â¬ teurer geworden.... Wahnsinn


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2012)

wildboarhunter schrieb:


> Sofern 29er oder 650B nicht wieder stirbt, wird in ein paar Jahren kein Mensch mehr über 26 Zoll reden. Die lieben Bike Magazine und Hersteller werden da ihren Teil dazu beitragen. Nur zum Vergleich - war es notwendig 10fach (also 3x10) Schaltungen herauszubringen. 3x9fach war doch auch toll und hat super funktioniert. Aber war vermutlich zu gut und ging nicht oft genug kaputt. Also was macht man, man führt neue Standards ein damit die Kunden wieder was Neues kaufen.



Bestimmt wird keiner mehr drüber reden. Heißt aber nicht, dass sie für den Großteil der Biker besser sind / waren.

Du möchtest nicht wirklich 3x9 zu 3x10 mit 26" zu 29" vergleichen


----------



## buschhase (29. August 2012)

wildboarhunter schrieb:


> Wollt meinen Fuhrpark eigentlich mit nem tourentauglichen Enduro komplettieren, aber da hat Cube ja nix mehr.



Genau das ist das Stereo doch nun.


----------



## cytrax (29. August 2012)

Hübsch isses ja nicht gerade


----------



## zoomer (29. August 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das war aber auch eine sehr persönliche Meinung.



Ja sicher, nur mal um die andere Seite aufzuzeigen.

Ich fahre ja auch noch ab und zu noch meine 26er, pass aber nicht
so wirklich drauf und ich bin auch nur 1,83.
Nur kaufen würd ich mir nie mehr eins.



Nein, 650er haben gerade 2,5 cm mehr Felgendurchmesser.
Ich tu mir ja schon schwer auf dem Trail 29er sicher einzuordnen.

650er sind viel näher an 26ern als an 29ern.



Von mir aus könnten 29er auch gern 32er sein.


----------



## Scott_Pascal (30. August 2012)

Okay XMS jetzt auch mit 120mm.


----------



## js75 (30. August 2012)

das AMS 110 SL wurde wohl komplett gestrichen :-(
Das war das einzige 110er mit X12. Am 2012 Modell hatten sie schon an den Parts gespart. Egal -  mit dem 2011er habe ich wohl alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Tricksy (30. August 2012)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Preise der 2013er Modelle: http://www.mhw-bike.de/f2013/fullsuspension?p=1


 
Danke, dass wolte ich fragen.

Ich kann die Modelle auch seit gestern morgen im Netz sehen. Was machen die denn da bei Cube?????? Komponenten mal ganz außen vor gelassen kann man das doch nicht anbieten. Ich suche ein Reaction. Hatte ich letztes Jahr noch die Qual die Wahl gefällt mir heute noch genau 1 Stück. Der Rest sieht einfach fürchterlich aus. Gräßlich. Entweder völlig öberdonnert bunt kitschig oder stinkendlangweilig öde. Ich finds sehr schade. Naja, kann ja nur besser werden.

Die Reactions in Alu als 29" sehen eigentlich richtig schick aus, filigranes dünnes Oberrohr geben der Sache eine prima Optik. Aber dann die Farben . Ohje.

Edith:

Ich fand das alte Stereo auch deutlich schöner. Das hatte was einzigartiges vom Design her. Nun ists öde. Wobei die farblich noch einigermaßen durchgehen.


----------



## Jole1982 (30. August 2012)

Oh man habe mich so auf die 2013 Modell gefreut und wollte meine Sammlung erweitern aber vom Design her gehen die ja gar nicht...


----------



## osbow (30. August 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht was Ihr habt. Auch andere "Mütter" haben schöne "Töchter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (30. August 2012)

Jole1982 schrieb:


> Oh man habe mich so auf die 2013 Modell gefreut und wollte meine Sammlung erweitern aber vom Design her gehen die ja gar nicht...



das wollte ich eigentlich auch tun, aber in den Preisregionen der 29er Top-Modelle gibt es auch andere Anbieter für mich, die eher in Frage kommen.


----------



## zoomer (30. August 2012)

Jole1982 schrieb:


> Oh man habe mich so auf die 2013 Modell gefreut und wollte meine Sammlung erweitern aber vom Design her gehen die ja gar nicht...



Ich glaube 2013 wird einfach mal das Jahr der Hässlickeit. 
Ich sehe da gerade einige Hersteller bei denen die Neuvorstellungen
gestalterisch irgendwie in die Hose gingen.

Das kleinste Übel sind sicher die black anodized Optionen.
Leider oft schon die gehobenere Ausstattung.
Aber immerhin scheinen die bunten Streifen auf den Schwalbe
Reifen langsam auszusterben.



Sieht auf den Bildern so aus als ob dort manchmal nur Aufkleber
drauf wären die man runtermachen könnte, bei dem AMS 120 29
sieht es eher nach Lackierung aus - geht die ggf. mit Aceton weg ?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ?


----------



## ben1982 (30. August 2012)

Ich weis gar nicht was ihr habt???

Find erst 2013 sehen die CUBE's mal richtig gut aus (ausgenommen das 130 Race Red). Endlich traut man sich mal was.

Dieser "konservative Quatsch" wurde langsam ziemlich langweilig 


Und das STEREO sieht nun auch "richtig" aus, dieser Dämpfer hinter dem Sattelrohr sah immer wie eine Fehlkonstruktion aus.


----------



## Minddiver (30. August 2012)

Ich bin so enttäuscht, dass ich von einem Cube Modell sei es AMS oder Stereo absehen muss.

Der Knick im Rohr bei den Stereos und die Farbgebung ist anale grandé. Bin maßlos enttäuscht und froh nicht auf die Eurobike gefahren zu sein.

Das gilt aber auch für Focus und Stevens. Ein Mountain Bike kann ich mir nicht kaufen, was ich sehr schade finde.


----------



## ben1982 (30. August 2012)

Minddiver schrieb:


> Ich bin so enttäuscht, dass ich von einem Cube Modell sei es AMS oder Stereo absehen muss.
> 
> Der Knick im Rohr bei den Stereos und die Farbgebung ist anale grandé. Bin maßlos enttäuscht und froh nicht auf die Eurobike gefahren zu sein.
> 
> Das gilt aber auch für Focus und Stevens. Ein Mountain Bike kann ich mir nicht kaufen, was ich sehr schade finde.



Dann musst Du eben mal ein gutes kaufen ;-)))


----------



## Maas89 (30. August 2012)

Weiß schon jemand von euch wann denn die Stereos mit Aluminiumrahmen kommen?


----------



## Cube98 (30. August 2012)

Nicht zum Anfang der Saison,
mehr weis ich nicht


----------



## franzam (30. August 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand von euch wann denn die Stereos mit Aluminiumrahmen kommen?



Vll.  überhaupt nicht?


----------



## wildboarhunter (30. August 2012)

2013 wird es keine Alu Stereos geben. Ansonsten hätte Cube so ein Teil schon präsentiert.

Wenn dann frühestens zur Saison 2014. Ich denk mal ne günstige "Alu" Version passt aber derzeit nicht in die Marketingstrategie von Cube. 
Die kommende Saison bekommste ja alles aus dem kompletten Zubehörbereich mit Cube Logos (da brauchste keine anderen Hersteller mehr). Fehlt nur noch ein Kinderwagen für Cube für die ganz Kleinen, damit du dir den Cube Way of Life verinnerlichen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dk1977 (30. August 2012)

Das einzige Cube -wo ich überlege..







nur den Preis weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Asko (30. August 2012)

dk1977 schrieb:


> nur den preis weiß ich noch nicht.



1599


----------



## dk1977 (30. August 2012)

wo hast du die preisliste gefunden


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. August 2012)

http://www.mhw-bike.de/f2013/hardtail/2259/cube-reaction-pro-29-blue-n-white-2013


----------



## dk1977 (30. August 2012)

DANKE!!!

Gibt es Meinungen zu dem Rad??

Was ist verbesserungswürdig?? Was geht gar nicht..


----------



## Cube98 (30. August 2012)

Also ich hätte lieber andere Bremsen drinnen aber sonst denke ich ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dk1977 (30. August 2012)

Meinst das könnte Probleme geben??

Ich bin 185/90 - und bei meinem alte Reaction hatte ich die Formula Oro drin-gabs zwar keine Bremsprobleme, aber öfters ein singen..

Also falls ich vorab einen Tausch mache-gegen was wäre interessant??

Und von 180/160 auf 180/180?


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. August 2012)

Ich find ide Farbe sehr schick.

Ansonsten ein ganz gut ausgestattetes Rad, allerdings würde ich die Reifen gleich runterschmeissen. Laut der Schwalbe Seite wiegt ein Rapid Rob 790g. Ein Rocket Ron wiegt beispielsweise 520g. Da kann man schnell was sparen.


----------



## ben1982 (30. August 2012)

Laufradsatz ist Müll. Der Rapid Rob ebenfalls. Hat zwar das alte Profil des Racing Ralph aber eben sau schwer.


----------



## Asko (30. August 2012)

dk1977 schrieb:


> Meinst das könnte Probleme geben??
> 
> Ich bin 185/90 - und bei meinem alte Reaction hatte ich die Formula Oro drin-gabs zwar keine Bremsprobleme, aber öfters ein singen..
> 
> ...



Ich rate jetz einfach mal ins blaue und sage das man bei den aktuellen Cube Hardtails hinten immernoch keine 180er Scheibe montieren darf. 
Du hast hinten ja nur ~30% deiner Bremsleistung. Dafür würde ich kein Risiko eingehn.
Finds echt schwach das Cube eine Low End Bremse an ein Reaction schraubt.
Der Sunringle Radium Laufradsatz an dem Reaction Pro ist jetz auchnicht so das wahre, ich würde an deiner Stelle überlegen gleich das Reaction SL 29 zu nehmen. 
Würde aber auch erstmal abwarten was die andren Hersteller noch so zu bieten haben.


----------



## Cube98 (30. August 2012)

dk1977 schrieb:


> Meinst das könnte Probleme geben??
> 
> Ich bin 185/90 - und bei meinem alte Reaction hatte ich die Formula Oro drin-gabs zwar keine Bremsprobleme, aber öfters ein singen..
> 
> ...



Ich würde entweder die ORO umbaun oder ne RX einbauen(fahre ich, gefällt mir sehr gut und reicht vollkommen)

Es sind hinten leider immer noch nur 160mm an Hardtails erlaubt an Fullys 180/203


----------



## Scout-11 (31. August 2012)

Kurze Meinung von mir, 
also ich weiÃ nicht was ihr alle habt.
Die Farben gehen weitesgehenst vollkomen inordnung. (Bis auf des Rote geschwÃ¼r und die Gelb/GrÃ¼n/Blau gefÃ¤rbten Cubes)
Aber was so sachen wie des Stereo angeht, freue ich mich gerade richtig wie es aussieht. Die Idee ist gut, und ich mÃ¶chte unbedingt eins mal testen.

Und was ich einfach super finde, das sie ne zweit Version vom Two15 jetzt bringen.
Und des Hanzz SL ist ein Traum mit dem CanenCreek Double Barrel Air.

* Habe mir gerade die Preise angeschaut.
Okay, vlt. sind die Preise etwas hoch, das des Stereo erst bei Ã¼ber 3000â¬ anfÃ¤ngt ist gewagt.
Ich kÃ¶nnt mir vorstellen das wenn es des gÃ¼nstiger geben wÃ¼rde, dass es sich besser verkaufen wÃ¼rde.
Aber erstmal abwarten wie es denn jetzt ist, und es sich so entwickelt.


----------



## Tricksy (31. August 2012)

dk1977 schrieb:


> Das einzige Cube -wo ich überlege..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das ist das einzige 29er Reaction welches gut aussieht. Mir ist die Ausstattung ein bissel dünn, sonst wärs mein Bike. Evt. Laufräder tauschen usw. Mal gucken.


----------



## shurikn (31. August 2012)

Preisschraube dreht sich doch immer nach oben bzw. Teile werden "schlechter"... Ist jedes Jahr so, dürfte doch keiner mehr überrascht sein, egal bei welchem Hersteller.

Genauso wie der Trend zu Hydroforming Rahmen und knalligen Farben (vor allem auch bei Klamotten) geht. Ist ehrlich gesagt auch nicht überraschend.


----------



## Scout-11 (31. August 2012)

Abbropo knallige Farben,

bei Specialized (Demo), Norco (Aurum) und so gefällt es doch so vielen.
Warum den nicht bei Cube?


----------



## cytrax (31. August 2012)

Weils da einfach zum Rahmen passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (31. August 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand von euch wann denn die Stereos mit Aluminiumrahmen kommen?


Gibt es 2013 nicht.

Wer sich über das Cube Design beschwert, kann ja Scott kaufen











Ansonsten ist alles wie immer. Jeder beschwert sich über die Designs, die Preise (welche zum ersten mal in den letzten 6 Jahren stärker zugelegt haben), und natürlich will es keiner kaufen...

...trotzallem wird sich der Mist wie geschnitten Brot absetzten lassen, bei allen Massen Marken ala Cube, Scott, Ghost, Focus, Bulls, Radon, Canyon etc. So ist das, so war das schon immer.

Das Schema kenn wir ja auch aus, u.a., der Politik und das Wahlverhalten des Bürgers


----------



## zoomer (31. August 2012)

Das Rot finde ich ja ganz nett.
Ausserdem ist es ja nur zweifarbig, das geht schon.


Rot ist das neue Weiss (Oder Schwarz, oder ...)
War ja auch an der Zeit.

Ausserdem ist Hellblau noch gar nicht ganz bis zum Erbrechen
durchgekaut worden und ebbt schon wieder ab,
leider, wie ich finde.


----------



## zoomer (31. August 2012)

Maas89 schrieb:


> WeiÃ schon jemand von euch wann denn die Stereos mit Aluminiumrahmen kommen?



Schade, ich denke die wÃ¤ren der Renner geworden, nach der
PrÃ¤sentation der Carbon Teaser.

Aber wenn sie die jetzigen als Rahmen-Gabel-DÃ¤mpfer-Kit fÃ¼r
699 â¬ liefern - kÃ¶nnt ich auch problemlos mit dem Carbon leben ...


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2012)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Laufradsatz ist Müll. Der Rapid Rob ebenfalls. Hat zwar das alte Profil des Racing Ralph aber eben sau schwer.



War der alte Racing Ralph Evo mit PaceStar Mischung leichter als der neuen Rapid Rob?


----------



## CelticTiger (31. August 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Gibt es 2013 nicht.
> 
> Wer sich über das Cube Design beschwert, kann ja Scott kaufen
> 
> ...



Dieses 70er Jahre Design ist saugeil! Ist vielleicht an Tribut an die alternder Biker, die bei diesen Farbton an Plastiksitzsäcke, Quench/Tri-Top und Lavalampen denken.


----------



## zoomer (31. August 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> War der alte Racing Ralph Evo mit PaceStar Mischung leichter als der neuen Rapid Rob?



Der Evo auf jeden Fall.
Meine 2.25er Ralle 2011 waren glaub ich 600 g und 630 g.
Der Robby hat eher so 800 g.

Das ist in meinen Augen ein reiner Fake-Erstausstatter-Reifen.
Glaube nicht das den trotz des Preises jemand ernsthaft im
Aftermarket kauft. Der ist vom Wert her auch so gering dass
es sich nicht mal lohnt ihn gebraucht hier in den bike-Markt
einzustellen.


----------



## Maas89 (31. August 2012)

Ich finde es sehr schade das es keine Aluminium Modelle des 2013er Stereos gibt sonst hätte ich mir eins gekauft. :kotz:Was solls, dann wirds halt ein 2012er Modell, damit kann ich auch sehr gut leben


----------



## dk1977 (31. August 2012)

Weiß wer ob es 2013 wieder CC Messemodelle geben wird.

Wenn ja welche??
 LTD?


----------



## Dieter55 (31. August 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

heute war ich in FN auf der Eurobike und habe mich intensiv bei allen renomierten Herstellern umgesehen.

Vieles was in diesem Faden geschrieben wurde kann ich aus meiner Sicht bestätigen. Die bereits seit Mittwoch online zu sehenden Modelle und *Farben* bei Cube sehen in Natura bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, sorry, nur zum Fürchten aus. Schlimmer geht es wahrhaftig nimmer, Bonbonfarben soweit das Auge reicht. Meine Gattin und ich jedenfalls sind froh Modelle aus 2012 zu fahren. Aber dies ist wie immer die Sichtweise des Betrachters.
Cube befindet sich da in aller bester Gesellschaft. Als ob sich die Designer abgesprochen hätten.
Die einzig wohltuenden Ausnahmen sind Canyon und Focus, Radon mit Abstrichen. Focus wird zudem noch richtig preisaggressiv. Die werden aus meiner Sicht den Markt kräftig aufrollen und am Terrain der anderen abbeissen.

Have a nice weekend
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dk1977 (31. August 2012)

DANKE FÜR DEN SUPER BERICHT...

HAB GERADE WAS SEHR SCHÖNES GEFUNDEN:

http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bi...9r-ht-2/model/black-forest-29r-10-20-g-1.html


da wirds cube schwer haben


----------



## FR-Sniper (31. August 2012)

Farben sind immer Geschmackssache, ich würde gern mein mattschwarz gegen eine Bonbonfarbe tauschen, aber vor paar Jahren war das halt grad "in"...sei´s drum...
ich brauch nix neues.....



...sagt meine Frau


----------



## Dieter55 (31. August 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> Farben sind immer Geschmackssache, ich würde gern mein mattschwarz gegen eine Bonbonfarbe tauschen, aber vor paar Jahren war das halt grad "in"...sei´s drum...
> ich brauch nix neues.....
> 
> 
> ...



aha, verstehe doch einer die Frauen   .

Das Mattschwarz bleibt, die Bonbonieren kommen hinzu 

Regnerische Grüße vom Bodensee
Dieter


----------



## Dieter55 (31. August 2012)

dk1977 schrieb:


> DANKE FÜR DEN SUPER BERICHT...
> 
> HAB GERADE WAS SEHR SCHÖNES GEFUNDEN:
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich leider auch so. 
Wobei noch lange nicht alle orginalen Focusfarben online sind.

Grüße von
Dieter


----------



## dk1977 (31. August 2012)

@Dieter

Hast du Online Händler auch gesehen..?

Wo kann man Focus MTB Online bestellen- finde nur lucky bike


----------



## Dieter55 (31. August 2012)

dk1977 schrieb:


> @Dieter
> 
> Hast du Online Händler auch gesehen..?
> 
> Wo kann man Focus MTB Online bestellen- finde nur lucky bike



Leider nein, tut mir leid. Danach hatte ich auch nicht "gesucht".

http://badbikes-online.de/shop/article_20091002%2520Focus%2520Limited%2520Carbon%2520Mountain%2520Bike%25202012/Focus%2520Limited%2520Carbon%2520Mountain%2520Bike%25202012.html

http://www.radshop-arbeiter.de/MTB-Hardtail-Focus:::188.html

http://www.bikeshops.de/bikeshops/ShopsAngebote.asp

http://www.zweirad-hopf.de/html/preistafeln.html

Nur eine kleine Auswahl .

Aber nicht, daß der Eindruck entsteht, ich wäre für Focus unterwegs.
Da fällt mir auch noch Haibike ein, die sich wohltuend von den Farbklecksen abheben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (31. August 2012)

Da fast alle in Asien bei einer Handvoll Produzenten ihre Rahmen fertigen lassen, denke ich eher das der Rahmenproduzent die Farben vorgibt um noch "preisbewusster" fertigen zu können. Man sieht bei Cube sehr eindrucksvoll wie sehr ein Modellprogramm ausufern kann. Man blickt da als Kunde kaum noch durch bei den Modelbezeichnungen geschweige denn die einzelnen unterschiede.
Und bei den Preisen überdreht Cube langsam aber sicher die Schraube......wartet mal ab wenn der Euro Big Bang Knall eintritt, dann werden sich die Händler um Kunden reissen die ein Bike für 2000+ kaufen wollen ..äh können.
Die 2013er Cube Räder sehen durch die Bank schlimm aus, von den Preisentwicklungen ganz zu schweigen......
Warte noch darauf das diese Riesenräder vom Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts wieder Standard werden.


----------



## desktop (31. August 2012)

Werd mir wohl das Stereo Race zulegen. BEI 189 MIT RELATIV GRO?ER Schrittlänge (92cm): Ist da die Geo vom 20 Zoll o.k. oder muss das schon ein 22 Zoll Stereo werden?


----------



## Minddiver (31. August 2012)

@Friends of Mine In allen Punkten Richtig erkannt. Cube hat es überdreht und Focus sowie auch Stevens bauen auch anständige Bikes. 

Falls jemand ein Tipp hat, das 2012 AMS 150SL in 22" würde ich mir gerne mal ansehen..


----------



## Asko (31. August 2012)

desktop schrieb:


> Werd mir wohl das Stereo Race zulegen. BEI 189 MIT RELATIV GRO?ER Schrittlänge (92cm): Ist da die Geo vom 20 Zoll o.k. oder muss das schon ein 22 Zoll Stereo werden?



Das passt zwar jetz nicht wirklich hier rein weil es 2013 kein Stereo Race mehr geben wird und du dir wohl ein 2012er Modell kaufen willst, aber das wirst wohl testen müssen. Ist alles geschmackssache...


----------



## Schempi (31. August 2012)

Sind 29ger Elite und Reaction Rahmen wirklich identisch in der Geo? Waren die das letztes Jahr auch schon?


----------



## Friendsofmine (31. August 2012)

Mal sehen was die Kunden zu den Dingern sagen wenn sie im Laden stehen. Bis jetzt waren die Händler immer die Könige, da sie meist sagen konnten -leider ausverkauft.
Diese schlimmen Felgen Decals gehen einen auch langsam auf die Nuss. Effekt haschen um jeden Preis - meiner Meinung nach.
Nur gut das ich schon das richtige Cube in der Garage hab.


----------



## mtb-ikirsch (31. August 2012)

http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/stereo-super-hpc-140-race/

http://www.cube.eu/full/allmountain/stereo-super-hpc-160-race/

Nur nicht in Alu.


----------



## QBE84 (31. August 2012)

Ich find die neuen Farbcombis eigentlich ganz gut. Ich bin mit meinem 2011 Acid noch gut unterwegs und werd sowieso nichts neues kaufen. Ich warte noch 2-3 Jahre bis es wieder mehr 26er gibt und schlage dann zu


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2012)




----------



## CelticTiger (1. September 2012)

Da das hier jedes Jahr das selbe Theater mit der miesrepetrigen Kritik an dem bunten Cube-Design ist, gibt's von mir nur ein Copy meines Beitrags aus dem analogen Cube-Thread vom letzen Jahr:



> *Da wagt man bei Cube etwas Mut zu einer frischen Farbgebung und Ihr  motzt gleich rum. Na ja, das aktuelle Design ist wohl eh nur etwas fÃ¼r  sonnige GemÃ¼ter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meinen Kommentar aus 2011 hinsichtlich diesen Themas werde ich jetzt jedes Jahr auf's neue verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scout-11 (1. September 2012)

*Celtic Tiger:

Ich gebe dir recht. Das Zitat von dir trifft es ziemlich treffend.


----------



## Dieter55 (1. September 2012)

Für alle Neugierigen, hier die neue Preisliste 2013 .

http://www.scribd.com/doc/104548189/Endverbraucher-2013-Preisliste-CUBE

Ein schönes WE wünscht Euch
Dieter


----------



## wildboarhunter (1. September 2012)

Im großen und Ganzen sind die Designs nicht schlecht. Ist mir lieber als ein schwarzes langweiliges Rad. 
Ich hab mir jetzt mal das Stereo HPC SL 140 bestellt. Ist ja schon ab nächste Woche lieferbar.


----------



## MCTryal (1. September 2012)

Die farben fällt nicht vom Himmel sondern kommen direkt aus der Modeszene. 
Das hat mit Mut nichts zu tun sondern ist wirtschaftliches denken...

Klick1

Klick2

Klick3


Klick4


----------



## Schempi (1. September 2012)

Das GrünBlau und das durchgehende Rot wären jetzt auch nicht meins. Aber sonst. Lieber was knalliges als Jahr um Jahr die durchgängig schwarzen Hobel.


----------



## CelticTiger (1. September 2012)

Dieter55 schrieb:


> FÃ¼r alle Neugierigen, hier die neue Preisliste 2013 .
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/104548189/Endverbraucher-2013-Preisliste-CUBE
> 
> ...



Danke! 

Erfasse ich das richtig? Das AMS 130 SL, welches qualitativ die selbe Ausstattung wie mein 2011er AMS 130 Race aufweist, kostet â¬ 3200.-  Ich habe fÃ¼r vor 1 1/2 Jahren â¬ 2600.- Listenpreis bezahlt. 
â¬ 500.- Aufpreis fÃ¼r eine TelekopsattelstÃ¼tze? Die Federelemente sind fast identisch. Die Bremsen tun sich auch nicht viel; ich habe die Formula R1. Die LaufrÃ¤der sind sogar ein ganzes StÃ¼ck schwerer, wenn in den DT CSW 2  tatsÃ¤chlich M480 Felgen und DT 350 Nabe verbaut sind, wie Cube angibt.
Diese heftige Preisentwicklung lÃ¤Ãt sich m.E. nicht mit gestiegenen Lohnkosten, Teuerung, etc. rechtfertigen.


----------



## Horaff (1. September 2012)

...weiss jemand welche Rahmengrösse das ist?

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=cube+...24&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:18,i:153&biw=1336&bih=631


----------



## wildboarhunter (1. September 2012)

Müsste das 650B sein. Beim 29er steht lt. Originalfotos Stereo29 am Rahmen.


----------



## Horaff (1. September 2012)

..650B ist klar! Aber welche Rahmengrösse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hmmwv (1. September 2012)

Gefühlte 20-22" der Länge nach wenn man es mit den Standardfotos vergleicht die ja meist von den kleineren Rahmen gemacht werden.


----------



## cytrax (1. September 2012)

Die Cube Farben sind gegen die von Bergamont noch harmlos


----------



## Friendsofmine (2. September 2012)

Na Cube wird schon noch die rote oder gelbe Karte gezeigt bekommen für die Preise. Da mache ich mir gar keine sorgen. 
Und das Frauen weniger nach Komponenten statt nach Farben und gefallen kaufen, ist in Waldershofen wohl auch noch nicht angekommen.
Meine Frau fand spontan nur ein Bike bei Cube das ihr gefallen könnte 2013.
Da wird halt in Bonn bei R ein neues gekauft, wo das Preis / Leistungs Verhältnis noch stimmt. Und schöner ausschauen tun sie auch.....


----------



## CelticTiger (2. September 2012)

Friendsofmine schrieb:


> Na Cube wird schon noch die rote oder gelbe Karte gezeigt bekommen fÃ¼r die Preise. Da mache ich mir gar keine sorgen.



Mein AMS 130 Race von 2011 erfuhr eine "Aufwertung" um â¬ 600.- .  Da ist man doch gleich mit einem ganz anderen GefÃ¼hl unterwegs.


----------



## Horaff (2. September 2012)

Hmmwv schrieb:


> Gefühlte 20-22" der Länge nach wenn man es mit den Standardfotos vergleicht die ja meist von den kleineren Rahmen gemacht werden.


 

...ich hoffe es ist ein 22" ! Für ein 20" würd es ziemlich bescheiden aus sehen...


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (2. September 2012)

Dürfte ziemlich sicher 20" sein, unter der Voraussetzung, dass auf der Cube-Website wie üblich die 18"-Modelle zu sehen sind.
Ansonsten eher 22".

Wenn ich die Bilder vergleiche, schätze ich den Ansatz vom Oberrohr auf dem Foto etwa 5 cm höher ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (2. September 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Mein AMS 130 Race von 2011 erfuhr eine "Aufwertung" um  600.- .  Da ist man doch gleich mit einem ganz anderen Gefühl unterwegs.



Aber das ist doch wahnsinn..... CD hat schon ordentlich Probleme seine Hochpreisige Ware zu verkaufen, laut meinem CD Händler. Will Cube andere Käufer Gruppen erreichen....?


----------



## Minddiver (2. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Da ich mich irgendwie bei einem 29er fühlre wie ein Clown in einem Riesenrad).



Der war gut! Aber viele Händler gehen dahin um ein sowas zu verkaufen, gerade der wie ich auch sehr groß ist. Mit der richtigen Rahmenfarbe könnte man das aber machen, aber nicht so wie Cube..


----------



## spessarträuber (3. September 2012)

ich fahr meine bikes paar Jahre und steh deshalb eher auf zurückhaltendes Design.
An den Cube Kirmesbuden hat man sich schnell sattgesehen, wirkt vielleicht verkaufsfördernd bei den Markenanhängern?
ich selbst habe für meine nächste Neuanschaffung definitiv kein Cube mehr auf der Liste...


----------



## Friendsofmine (3. September 2012)

Kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Finde das die Radon Modelle und die GT Fully Bikes für 2013 sehr gelungen sind.


----------



## Turbo-s (4. September 2012)

Hi, Design ist doch eher Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich fahre meine Bikes im Schnitt 5-7Jahre bis ich den nächsten technologischen Schritt mache. Der ist dann meistens etwas größer und spürbarer. Von Hardtail auf Hardtail mit Federgabel, Von Hardtail auf Fully. Von Elastomeren (Gummi) auf Luft. Von 80mm Federweg beim Race Fully auf 120mm beim Tourer von 120mm auf 150mm usw. Ich persönlich gebe zu wie weiter oben schon gesagt dass mich natürlich das neue immer reitzt. Und das neue 650B SHPC für 7699 Euro (wow) reizt mich sehr. Aber ich sehe den technologischen Sprung von der Modellreihe 2011/2012 nicht deutlich. Gut das SHPC160 wiegt knapp 10 Kilo und hat 160mm Federweg. Aber man könnte genausogut argumentieren zwei (2) bis an die Zähne bewaffnete Fullys zu haben, eines mehr auf Tour ausgelegt mit 12 kg und 160mm Federweg und eines auf Race mit 120mm und 10kg. Dann hat man pro Bike vielleicht 3000-3500 Euro ausgegeben hat zwei super Bikes und noch Geld übrig. Und das hat dann den Vorteil wechseln zu können. Es sei denn Platz wäre ein Problem und man braucht das Schweizer Messer das alles kann.


----------



## CelticTiger (4. September 2012)

Turbo-s schrieb:


> Hi, Design ist doch eher Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich fahre meine Bikes im Schnitt 5-7Jahre bis ich den nächsten technologischen Schritt mache. Der ist dann meistens etwas größer und spürbarer. Von Hardtail auf Hardtail mit Federgabel, Von Hardtail auf Fully. Von Elastomeren (Gummi) auf Luft. Von 80mm Federweg beim Race Fully auf 120mm beim Tourer von 120mm auf 150mm usw. Ich persönlich gebe zu wie weiter oben schon gesagt dass mich natürlich das neue immer reitzt. Und das neue 650B SHPC für 7699 Euro (wow) reizt mich sehr. Aber ich sehe den technologischen Sprung von der Modellreihe 2011/2012 nicht deutlich. Gut das SHPC160 wiegt knapp 10 Kilo und hat 160mm Federweg. Aber man könnte genausogut argumentieren zwei (2) bis an die Zähne bewaffnete Fullys zu haben, eines mehr auf Tour ausgelegt mit 12 kg und 160mm Federweg und eines auf Race mit 120mm und 10kg. Dann hat man pro Bike vielleicht 3000-3500 Euro ausgegeben hat zwei super Bikes und noch Geld übrig. Und das hat dann den Vorteil wechseln zu können. Es sei denn Platz wäre ein Problem und man braucht das Schweizer Messer das alles kann.



Ich kann noch ein weiteres Argument vorbringen, welches gegen ein knapp  8000.- teures Plastikfully spricht: 

Ich fahre sehr oft mit meinem Bike Bahn. Dabei geht es in den Mehrzweckabteilen teilweise recht rüde zu, sei es durch eine Vollbremsung, einem Rollstuhlfahrer, der sein Elektroungetüm nicht ganz unter Kontrolle hat oder rücksichtslose Biker. 
Mir ist es schon zwei Mal passiert, daß der Zug eine Weiche mit kleinem Kurvenradius mit zu hoher Geschwindigkeit passierte. Durch den heftigen Ruck sind alle Fahrräder umgekippt. Meins ist dabei mit den Oberrohr gegen eine Haltestange geknallt. Die anderen Räder, die dahneben standen gegen mein Fahrrad. Ein Carbonrahmen hätte diese orthogonal auf kleiner Fläche auftreffenden Kräfte nicht ausgehalten. 

Dies ist nur ein alltägliches Beispiel dafür, wie schnell so ein Rahmen sich verabschiedet und man noch nichtemal Gewährleistung oder Garantie geltend machen kann.

Dieser Werkstoff ist m.E. einfach (noch) nicht ausgereift.


----------



## umtreiber (4. September 2012)

CelticTiger schrieb:


> Dieser Werkstoff ist m.E. einfach (noch) nicht ausgereift.



sehe ich auch so. wahrscheinlich bringt cube nächstes jahr das stahl-stereo mit 180mm für 10.000 .... keine qual mit stahl


----------



## JayDee1982 (4. September 2012)

Carbon ist sehrwohl ausgereift... Siehe Farzeugbau, Luft-und Raumfahrt.
Wenn Carbon richtig verarbeitet wird ist es eines der besten Materialien, die es momentan gibt.
Carbon ist sehr steif, stabiel und leicht.
Auch Stöße und Schläge hält Carbon aus, das Problem ist allerdings wenn die Kraft punktuell zu hoch ist und sie sich nicht auf die gesammte Fläche verteilt.

Soll heißen, das Carbon mehr Zug und Druck aushält als Alu nur knicke mag das Material einfach nicht.

Das sind mal 2 Beispiele was Carbon alles aushält.... 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKrZxXQ2ac8&feature=related"]Carbon Fiber skateboard deck strength test, Carbon Decks (tm)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX8kxU8amY8&feature=related"]my product testing of a seibon cf hood      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Ne Alu / Blech Motorhaube kann man dann in die Tonne treten.
Gut es hat auch wirklich viel mit der Konstruktion zu tun.
Und wie die bei einem Bike ausschaut, kann ich nicht wirklich sagen


----------



## Friendsofmine (4. September 2012)

Sorry ....fÃ¼r 8000â¬ stell ich mir ne gebrauchte Ducati hin und nicht ein Fahrrad. Die Leute die ich kenne die ein 4-5000â¬ Bike fahren und abzahlen, wohnen alle in einer 1 Z Butze auf  Obstkisten und leben von Spaghetti & Mezzo Mix den Monat.

Stahl ist das neue Carbon, und 2014 dann bitte auf 31" RÃ¤dern. Cube your Life....


----------



## Schempi (5. September 2012)

Also über meinem Preisrahmen für ein Bike liegt das auch. Aber will doch nix heissen. Wenn Cube sich damit einen Technikträger aufbauen möchte - nur zu. Die Volumenprodukte, mit denen man den ordentlichen Anteil an Umsatz und Gewinn der Firma erzeugt, sind sicher in einem anderen Preissegment zu suchen. Gleichzeitig muss man aber auch mal festhalten: Es ist ja nicht so, dass einen ein Stereo nun fix 8000 Euro kostet. Der Einstieg mit 3000+ wurde teurer, das 2000er Preissegment mit Alu Rahmen wird halt durch einige andere Modell aufgefüllt. Für Stereo Liebhaber schade - aber an sich noch kein Weltuntergang. Hier und da könnte man ja meinen, Cube hätte einem die Frau ausgespannt und keine Änderung an der Produktpalette ausgeführt.  

Allerdings möcht ich auch niemandem, der in der Preisregion bei nem Bike unterwegs ist, automatisch die Privatinsolvenz andichten. (Genauso wie nicht jeder S-Works Besitzer über 60 ist und mit dem Bike nie etwas anderes als einen Forstweg fahren wird). 

Ich find: wenns denn unbedingt Cube sein muss, gibts für jedes Preissegment noch vernünftige Produkte - auch wenn - wie praktisch jedes Jahr - alles teurer geworden ist bzw. das Preisgefüge durch billigere Parts entstanden ist. (Oder ner Kombi aus beidem) 

Und wenn im eigenen Preissegment die Produkte optisch nicht zusagen, muss es ja wirklich kein Cube sein. Aber die bei einigen durchscheinende Vermutung, dass Cube solche bunten Knallbonbons ja nie los bekommen wird und eigentlich mit so ner miesen Produktpalette bis Mittwoch übernächste Woche pleite gehen muss...ich glaubs ja nicht zwangsweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (5. September 2012)

Bester Carbonrahmen Test von Santa Cruz


----------



## Schempi (5. September 2012)

das nenn ich Spass bei der Arbeit


----------



## Cube98 (5. September 2012)

Carbon gewinnt zwar, aber mit'm Alu-Rahmen hätte man noch evtl. weiterfahren können. Mit dem Carbon garantiert nicht ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (5. September 2012)

Cube98 schrieb:


> Carbon gewinnt zwar, aber mit'm Alu-Rahmen hätte man noch evtl. weiterfahren können. Mit dem Carbon garantiert nicht ;-)



Ich weiß nicht, ob ICH noch weiterfahren würde, wenn am Vorderrad über 900 kg geradlinig von vorne einwirken. Erstens wird wahrscheinlich vorher das Laufrad brechen, zweitens der Mensch.....ob die Maschine noch heil ist, wird in diesem Fall zweitrangig sein.


----------



## Turbo-s (5. September 2012)

Also mal als Feedback:

1. Was ist an Mezzo Mix und Spagetthi so schlecht? 
2. Ich würde mir für 8000 keine gebrauchte Guzzi (find die geil) hinstellen, aber nur weil ich lieber MTB als Mopped fahre.
3. Carbon ist ein ausgereifter Werkstoff, wird seit den 80zigern auch im Segelflugsport und sogar für Luftschrauben von E-Seglern eingesetzt. Bei richtiger Auslegung der Fasern ist auch die Druckverteilung kein Problem. Seit den 90zigern gibt es die ersten MTB's aus Carbonrohren mit Alumuffen, die waren zwar weder leichter noch "federten" die besser, aber sie würden heute noch fahren, wenn sie denn noch dürfen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (5. September 2012)

Warum dürfen die nicht mehr ?


----------



## Turbo-s (5. September 2012)

Naja weil die meisten die sowas noch haben es nur noch an die Wand hängen zum anschauen.


----------



## Friendsofmine (9. September 2012)

Gestern hat ein Ghost Händler im ernst Ghost und Cube mit Dacia und Volkswagen verglichen.
Auf die Frage wer denn nun jetzt Dacia sei versuchte er den nächsten Schwachsinn zu erzählen......


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (9. September 2012)

Du siehst das total falsch.
Der Händler fährt Dacia und ist so überzeugt davon, dass er VW für Schrott hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scratch_a (16. September 2012)

Beim Cube AMS 150 Race Modell 2013 steht als Bremse "Formula RC Tune" dabei...auf der Formula-Seite lese ich allerdings nichts von RC. Haben sie sich bei Cube verschrieben oder welche ist das?


----------



## Themeankitty (16. September 2012)

Die Formula RC hab ich auch bei anderen Herstellern gelesen, wird aber in etwa der RX entsprechen !


----------



## Ensi (11. März 2013)

Ist die Rx


----------



## Arioth (16. März 2013)

Sorry guys but i don't speak german so i would write in english. I would like you to know is there any difference between Reaction GTC 29 an Elite 29 frames. I can see that the geometry of the frames is equal but it's nice to know is there any weight difference. Thanks


----------



## LTD-TeamRider (17. März 2013)

The Elite 29 frame is manufactured in a more advanced method (called "Advanced Twin Mold" or "Super HPC" by Cube) - so it is lighter and maybe stiffer. But don't ask me about the exakt number, it should be about 100 -200 g.


----------



## Arioth (17. März 2013)

On CUBE site says that both of the frames have Twin Mold Monocoque Technology. I'm confused


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoawold (18. März 2013)

Hi guys,

As far as I know there are more of the highend fibers used on the Elite frames. That is why they are lighter. Production process is as far as I know an both frames the same. That is what my dealer says.


----------

